# Wiedereinsteigerfazit zu WAR



## Jaimewolf (13. Mai 2010)

Tja, wie gesagt, hier mein Abschlussfazit als Wiedereinsteiger in WAR nach einem Jahr. Es gibt Positives zu berichten aber leider auch Negatives. Ich gehe mein Fazit mal Stück für Stück durch.

 Es ist in WAR möglich durch Szenarios und RVR zu leveln und dadurch Medaillien für RVR-Ausrüstung zu erlangen. An sich nichts Schlechtes, nur, und das ist mein Kritikpunkt, widerspricht das Kampfgruppensystem diesem Prinzip.

 Warum tut es das, wo WAR doch das Hauptspielsegment auf Kämpfe zwischen Spielern legt?

 Das ist leicht beantwortet. Nach Accountreaktivierung spielte ich nicht einmal drei Wochen, um in WAR massiv im PvP von der Spielmechanik enttäuscht zu werden. Charaktere unter LvL 40, welche im T4 leveln, werden in den Szenarios mit Stammgruppen des LvL 40 samt Rufrängen und Ausrüstung jenseits von RR 60+ gewürfelt. Diese schwächeren Charaktere werden ausnahmslos niedergewalzt und am Spawnpunkt nach ihrem Tode weiter abgefarmt, wenn sie sich nochmal in den Fleischwolf zu ihren Füßen trauen. Erfahrungspunkte werden dann für den LvL-Aufstieg im Sz. verteilt, wenn folgendes erfüllt ist:

 - Tötung eines Gegners im Szenario --> Sehr unwahrscheinlich, wenn eine Randomgruppe gegen eine Stammgruppe antreten muss. Da stirbt alle Jubeljahre mal ein feindlicher Spieler. 

 - Sieg im Szenario bzw. entsprechend Siegpunkte im Sz ansammeln --> Alle Spiele gegen Stammgruppen endeten in einer Niederlage mit einem im Duchschnitt von 25 zu 500.

 Fazit: Es gab in einigen Stunden sogut wie überhaupt keine Erfahrung für den Levelaufstieg. Ein aus dieser Spielmechanik resultierender Frust war das einzige was man gerne und reichlich erhielt. 

 Andere Alternativen waren gefunden, aber kaum zweckmässig. 

 Man konnte im offenen RVR sein Glück versuchen, wenn es denn offene Kriegstrupps gab, jedoch war auch dort der Erfahrungsgewinn sehr mager, da sich Kriegstrupps nicht dauerhaft in einer Schlacht mit dem Gegner befinden, sondern taktische Ziele einnehmen sowie Reise- und Sicherungszeitenzu und bei den Zeilen unabdingbar sind. Ergo lohnt sich Open-RvR nur ab LvL 40 im T4. 

Ebenso ist eine Bildung einer eigenen Gruppe zum Leveln in den Szs ziemlich unmöglich, da man a) trotz Levelanhebung dennoch durch den Ausrüstungsunterschied ruck zuck abgeschlachtet wird und b) Gilden- bzw. Allianzgruppen nicht Plätze ihrer eingespielten Stammgruppenrunde für mässig ausgerüstete Nichtvierzigeraufgeben wollen.

Als letzte Möglichkeit bleibt dann das Pve (wenn ich Pve möchte, dann spiele ich WoW oder Herr der Ringe) zum Stufenaufstieg. Ganz toll. Der Spieler wird zum Leveln seiner Spielfigur durch die Community und insbesondere der Spielmechanik (Stammgruppengegner im Sz) hauptsächlich zum Pve gezwungen. In einem Spiel, dass vollmundig PvP als Kernstück am Band verspricht, um seine Spielfigur dadurch im LvL aufsteigen zu lassen. 1A.

 Der menschliche Kritikpunkt betrifft die Community in WAR. Bei dieser geäußerten Kritik in einem Chat waren unangebrachte Beleidigungen und Schmähungen das stolze Tageswerk vieler Spieler gegenüber einem Wiedereinsteiger bzw. Neuling. Konstruktive Reaktionen anderer Spieler waren zwar auch vorhanden, aber gegenüber den verbalen Tiefschlägen vieler Mitspieler (Mitspieler?, wohl eher eine Gegenfraktion *g*) weit in der Unterzahl. Von geforderten Kritikverboten im Communitychat (wie in totalitären Systemen) gar nicht zu reden... Meinungsfreiheit, was ist das?

Diese Art von elitären, ignoranten und einsteigerunfreundlichen Verhalten wird sicherlich nicht viele Abonnenten als zahlungskräftigen Kunden ins Boot von WAR locken, sondern sie eher abschrecken, wenn sich das Boot als schwimmuntauglich erweist. 

 Und Gerüchten nach schließen bald chinesische WAR-Server am 17. Juni 2010. Grüchte, na wohl doch eher Fakten. http://www.buffed.de...chen-bald-dicht

 Zu guter Letzt noch der Abschlußwehrmutstropfen, der noch geschluckt werden muß. 

Wie bereits gesagt, vermiesen hochgerüstete Stammgruppen den U40-Randoms oder ihren schwächeren kleineren Gruppen gewaltig das Spiel. Vor allem auf das Charakterleveln bezogen. Das Ganze Dilemma wird zusätzlich noch mit einer engstirnigen und kritikunfähigen Servercommunity garniert, so daß man das bestellte Menü wieder zurückgehen läßt und auf den Nachtisch keinen Appetit hat.


----------



## Soulis (13. Mai 2010)

Hier spricht ein Aussteiger!

Du kannst der Community nicht so einfach den schwarzen Peter zuschieben. Sicher ist es frustrierend, wenn man Solo oder mit einer nicht eingespielten Gruppe in ein Szenario geht, und dort überollt wird. Allerdings hat die Com mehr als einmal gefordert bzw. darum gebittet, Gruppen und Solo Anmeldungen zu trennen oder wenigstens 32-39 und 40er Szenarios zu machen. Beides wurde abgehlehnt und wenn man bedenkt, wie schlecht Szs zur Zeit aufgehen (spiele die Testversion), dann weiss man auch warum. Es würde gar nichts mehr aufgehen. Diese neuen Marken haben das ganze Stammgruppen Thema noch verschlimmert.

RVR ja, da ist es zur Zeit so, dass man sich aus dem Weg geht und selten auf Gegner trifft. Das war früher etwas besser. Woran das jetzt genau liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. Eventuell hats mit den zweiten Rampen der Burgen zu tun... keine Ahnung. Man muss aber auch sehen, klatschen im T4 mehr als 5-6 Kts aufeinander, kannst eh nicht mehr spielen oder der Server verabschiedet sich sogar. Das macht auch keinen Spass. In meinen Augen wird es im RVR leer bleiben, wenn sie nicht endlich mal Rüssis bzw. Items rausbringen, die man wirklich nur über das RVR bekommt. Ich weiss, Items ja ja, das klingt jetzt doof aber 2/3 aller Spieler sind einfach nur Item geil und wenn sie dafür ins RVR müssten, würden sie das auch machen.
Aber es gibt ja für die ganzen momentanen RVR Sachen gleiche wenn nicht gar bessere Items im PVE also warum sich die Mühe machen... in meine Augen ein klarer Denkfehler der Macher. Na ja, da können wir nichts dran machen die sollen sich mal schön den Kopf zerbrechen, wie sie wieder Leben ins T4 RVR bekommen.

Ich fände z.B. hohe Items für TÖTUNGEN IM RVR ganz nett, dann würden die sich sogar suchen und Burgen würden wieder verteidigt werden, da man da als Verteidiger immer einiges mitnimmt, bis die Tore fallen.

Edit: zum RVR! Du brauchst dort ja auch eine ungefähre gleich große Masse wie der Gegner, wie gesagt Burgen zweite Rampe, da ist nichts mehr mit 2 KTs oben einbunkern, Festungen sind weg... wenn die Walze kommt kannst du im Gegensatz zu früher auch einfach nichts mehr machen nicht immer schlägt Klasse die Masse.


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2010)

Nur weil Warhammer sich auf PvP fokusiert heißt es nicht das es ausschließlich pvp gibt.

WoW z.B ist ein spiel, auf pve ausgelegt und es gibt trotzdem pvp.
man muss das pvp nicht benutzen, aber ein nachteil daraus zieht man nicht.

und diese situationen die du da beschreibst treten bei mir sehr sehr sehr sehr selten auf.
ich seh eig. immer irgendwo einen kt zum gimpen. 

bei den sc's muss ich dir aber teilweiße recht geben. 
wenn man auf eine stamm-gruppe triff bekommt man eig. garkeine ep und das frustet natürlich.

aber gegen eine andere Rnd gruppe sind die chancen wieder ausgeglichen. 


Du bist aus warhammer ausgestiegen, spieler die noch aktiv spielen sehen das alles ganz anders.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (13. Mai 2010)

Hmm, Idioten in der Community hast Du immer, überall. Da bist Du echt an die falschen Leute geraten. Leider verwechseln manche Hilfsbreitschaft damit, das man alles stehen und liegen lässt und jemand stundenlang irgendwo levelt oder sein Zeug verschenkt (passierte mir schon ein paarmal).

Was mich atm am meisten stört ist, das immernoch die Bombergruppen den normalen Gruppen gegenüber viel zu stark ist und man höchstens mit strikten Fokus was reißen kann aber ich führe das nicht weiter aus, weils so nach Mimimi riecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag ansonsten das Spiel immernoch aber kann Deinen Ausführen TE stellenweise beipflichten, nur im oRVR kann man eigentlich auch gut auf 40leveln im T4, bei uns wird man sogar mitgenommen


----------



## Casp (13. Mai 2010)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Tja, wie gesagt, hier mein Abschlussfazit als Wiedereinsteiger in WAR nach einem Jahr. Es gibt Positives zu berichten aber leider auch Negatives. Ich gehe mein Fazit mal Stück für Stück durch.



Habe in deiner "Kritik" nichts positives entdecken können. Du sprichst zwar das Problem der Stammgruppen bzw. der Zusammenstellung der Szenarien (Level, Rufrang) an, was hoffentlich bald verbessert wird und auch werden muss, dir gelingt es jedoch nicht, sachlich zu bleiben.
Da ich auch einige Charaktere nachgelevelt habe, kann ich deiner einseitigen Sicht nicht zustimmen. Häufig kommen auch faire Szenarien zustande, häufig hat man selbst eine Stammgruppe auf seiner Seite. Und im oRvR levelt es sich eigentlich auch recht angenehm, man muss ja nicht immer den effektivsten Weg wählen.
Zudem ist die Community meiner Meinung nach durchaus freundlich, gerade im Vergleich zu anderen MMORPGs (LotRo mal ausgenommen), vielleicht solltest du einfach nicht von ein paar Idioten im Chat gleich auf die gesamte Community schliessen?

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Kontessa (13. Mai 2010)

Ich gebe dir in einem Punkt vollkommen Recht: SG vs Random ist extrem ätzend, undzwar für beide Seiten. Vor allem wenn bei den Randoms auch noch Lowies bei sind. 

Bei den anderen Punkten muss ich dir entweder wiedersprechen oder dir einfach sagen, dass du dich ein bisschen doof angestellt hast. Man spielt heutzutage von 31-40 keine Sc's, sondern levelt bis 31 T3 über Sc/Open RVR und spätestens dann bis Level 39 im Land der Toten. Dort gibt es massiven XP Bonus und immer kleinere Twink Grüppchen zum zusammen spielen. Auf 39 machst dann die Lvlup Quest und fertig. Das dauert nichtmal eine Woche und du musst nie wieder PvE betreiben.

Wieviel XP/RP du im OpenRVR bekommst, kann man so nicht pauschalisieren. Es kommt einzig darauf an, wie der Raid läuft und wieviel es zu tun gibt (Gegner, Keeps, etc).

Spätestens auf Level40 hättest du dich einer guten Gilde anschließen können, das Problem an WAR ist nicht das Spiel, sondern diese "Random Mentalität" der Spieler. Immer alles schnell und einfach haben, und das möglichst solo ohne großen spielerischen Aufwand. Und BLOSS NICHT verlieren. Ich meine damit nichtnur dich, sondern ein Großteil der Spieler die seit Release das Spiel verlassen haben. Das ist in anderen MMO aber auch nicht anders, vor kurzem habe ich z.B. wieder in WoW reingeschaut und das Game ist echt zum Fastfood verkommen.Achso nochmal speziell dazu ein /edit:




> Von geforderten Kritikverboten im Communitychat (wie in totalitären Systemen) gar nicht zu reden... Meinungsfreiheit, was ist das?



Die Leute in WAR sind einfach genervt, seit dem Release das andauernde "WAR ist tot" etc. zu hören. Es macht denen Spaß und interessiert einfach nicht, warum es dir und all den anderen "Kritikern" im Ratschlagschat nicht gefällt. Ständig (und damit meine ich gut jeden Tag nen neuer) hast du Leute die im Ratschlagchat das Spiel schlechter machen als es wirklich ist, und meist sind das Leute die nichtmal einen Monat lang spielen oder gar nur einen Trial Account besitzen. Der Chat ist ja eigentlich dafür da, Neu/Wiedereinsteigern zu helfen, und dient nicht dazu sich anzuhören warum sie WAR crap finden.

Wenn euch WAR nicht gefällt, hört einfach auf damit und spielt etwas anderes. Aber teilt es nicht Gott und der Welt mit, warum ihr es sooo schlecht findet. Das macht man in anderen MMO's schließlich auch nicht.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (13. Mai 2010)

Naja random in Szenarien zu gehen bedeutet ja nicht, daß man es möglichst einfach haben will, ich für meinen Teil mag es nicht Stammgruppen aufzubauen, für mich ist das Spiel ein reiner Zeitvertreib.

Aber wie gesagt übers oRVR zu leveln geht schon ganz gut, ansonsten LDT oder einfach ein bisschen questen und man ist rasend schnell auf 39 und dann die Levelup Rolle aber damit ist es nunmal auch nicht getan, Rufrang muß stimmen und nunja wie schon häufiger hier gesagt wurde, leider geben die Stammgruppen den Ton an :-\


----------



## C0ntra (13. Mai 2010)

Francis schrieb:


> Naja random in Szenarien zu gehen bedeutet ja nicht, daß man es möglichst einfach haben will, ich für meinen Teil mag es nicht Stammgruppen aufzubauen, für mich ist das Spiel ein reiner Zeitvertreib.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt übers oRVR zu leveln geht schon ganz gut, ansonsten LDT oder einfach ein bisschen questen und man ist rasend schnell auf 39 und dann die Levelup Rolle aber damit ist es nunmal auch nicht getan, Rufrang muß stimmen und nunja wie schon häufiger hier gesagt wurde, leider geben die Stammgruppen den Ton an :-\



Es reicht oftmals mit Spielern aus der Gilde/Allianz zusammen SZ zu machen, Stammgruppen hört sich bei euch so nach Arbeit an. Einfach zusammen spielen, darauf kommt es an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (13. Mai 2010)

Etwas Positives zu WAR bzw. eine Anregung:

Vielleicht sollte Mythic in jeweils einem T2,T3 und T4 eine kleine Sonderschlachtfeldzielzone einbauen, die ähnlich dem Imperium T1 aufgebaut ist und wo die Kriegslager der jeweiligen Fraktionen direkt angrenzen, wie eben im T1 vom Imperium (New Emskrank, Festenplatz usw.) und die für den Lock der Zone ebenfalls genommen werden müssen. Dort sollte auch etwas mehr Extra-Erfahrung mitabfallen und man kann dann eben in diesen Zonen im T2-T4 (insbesondere T4) bis 40 leveln ohne direkt von Stammgruppen vernichtet zu werden.

T1 macht gerade auf einem englischen Server richtig Laune. Vielleicht liegt es an der Unkompliziertheit vom Imperium T1 oder an der hohen Spieleranzahl auf beiden Seite, die eine gute Schlacht hervorbringt. 


Eure interessanten Beiträge lese ich mir nun in Ruhe durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (14. Mai 2010)

Das einzigste was ich mir wirklich wünschen würde, wären noch getrennte Sc´s im T4 von 29-39 und die 40er darüber zusammen wieder um wenigstens so schonmal etwas Gleichheit zu schaffen.
Wichtig wäre auch noch meldet sich eine Gruppe an Spielern zusammen für ein Sc an, wird diese in einem Pool geworfen mit den gegnerischen Gruppen, wodurch dann fast nur Gruppen gegen Gruppen Sc´s ausgetragen sollten. 

Im Fall es sollten zu wenig Gruppen sein eine einfach Text-Meldung wie " Meldet ihr euch mit einer Gruppe an beträgt die geschätze Wartezeit 15/20/30 min"

Im Falle es sollte nur eine Gruppe on sein, ist dies der einzigste Fall indem sie bei Random-Spielern mit einsteigen darf. 

Ansonsten sollten Gruppen für sich spielen und somit gleiche Chancen gegeneinander haben, genauso wie die Herausfoderung gegen eine andere sich absprechende Gruppe zu kämpfen und nicht den Random-Spielern das Leben zur Hölle zu machen.

Hierbei sollte noch beachtet werden, wie groß die die Gruppe ansich ist 2 werden wohl wohl kaum allein das Rad kippen können....

Wobei die übliche Tank,Heiler,Aoe Schlampe Gruppe wieder kritisch zu betrachten wäre.

Desweiteren bin ich dafür das sobald ein Kt gegründet wird, die Funktion der geschlossenen Gruppe außer Kraft gesetzt wird. Weil diese Anfänger oder Nicht-GildenSpieler ausgrenzt und somit negativ ist. Es mag sein das sich ein Kt der sich abspricht im Ts oder Vent, wesentlich besser und vorteilhafter zu Spielen und zu Steuern ist. Doch War ist ausgelegt als Massen-Pvp also freundet euch mit allem an oder das Spielprinzip leicht verfehlt.

Die Chatsprache ist wie in jedem Mmo gleich verdorben, dennoch bin dagegen das man selbst mit einem Lvl1 Char der Trail im Ratschlag-Channel posten kann. Dies sollte erst ab Lvl12 für die Spieler zugänglich sein da 

1. der Chat in der gesamten Welt zu lesen ist 
2. Manch die Grundmechanik seiner Klasse bis Lvl 12 selbst soweit verstanden haben dürfte 
3. ich glaube das wenige Spieler im /1 oder /2 Chat auf wichtige Fragen nicht reagieren würden

Selbst wenn man aber, vom dem geäußerten Kritikpunkt von der Stammgruppen im T4 Sc absieht, ist War für mich dennoch ein Spiel was mir persönlich Spaß macht und mich länger hat fesseln können als andere Spiele.


----------



## Grimtom (14. Mai 2010)

> Du kannst der Community nicht so einfach den schwarzen Peter zuschieben



Also, ich habe WAR bereits vor einem Jahr verlassen, habe also kein Plan wie es heute ist. Aber schon damals gab es zuviele "Möchtegern-Progamer".  Als meine Freundin damals mit Hord angefange hatte, und im Chat um Hilfe bat, wo ein Questmob, ein bestimmter NPC oder was weis ich was ist, kam entweder keine Antwort, oder so geistreiche Komentare "Du Noob, geh Orde spielen" .

Ehrlich gesagt, sowas gibts bei AoC nicht !


----------



## Jaimewolf (14. Mai 2010)

Jap, die Stammgruppen vermiesen das Spiel wirklich gründlich. Ich persönlich steige auf kostenlose Testaccounts (die ja sehr lange gültig sind - höhö) um, denn im T1 des Imperiums kann man viel Spaß haben und muß für den Frust durch Stammgruppen in den T-Zonen (insbesondere T4) keinen sinnlosen Obulus entrichten.


----------



## Mamon0 (14. Mai 2010)

deswegen gibts es ja auch den pve anteil im spiel der einen ermöglicht von der ausrüstung her
gleichzuziehen am RvR sollte man nur teilnehmen wenn es gut läuft schlachtfeldziele burgen
und die gebietseroberung bringen gut punkte und sollte es doch zum kampf kommen ab in die
2 oder 3 reihe und unterstützend spielen hält die linie dann kann man selbst mit schlechter 
ausrüstung noch einiges erreichen

Szenario klar kann man vergessen aber stammgruppen werden in jedem spiel ein problem 
sein und anderen dieses vermiessen solange se klein-mittel sind und mit fetten items locken

das schlechte benehmen einiger ist sicherlich nicht angebracht aber verständlich wenn 
praktisch immer leute nach irgentwas belanglosen fragen anstatt sich selbst mal zu informieren
da reisst bei einigen der geduldsfaden und man kassiert nen dummen spruch 
ps. jeder hat mal schlechte laune 

wenn gesellig am besten eine gilde suchen dort kann man auch mal unbeholfen fragen
die helfen gerne


----------



## Casp (14. Mai 2010)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Also, ich habe WAR bereits vor einem Jahr verlassen, habe also kein Plan wie es heute ist. Aber schon damals gab es zuviele "Möchtegern-Progamer". Als meine Freundin damals mit Hord angefange hatte, und im Chat um Hilfe bat, wo ein Questmob, ein bestimmter NPC oder was weis ich was ist, kam entweder keine Antwort, oder so geistreiche Komentare "Du Noob, geh Orde spielen" .
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, sowas gibts bei AoC nicht !



Sie frägt also nach einem Questmob und wird als "Noob" bezeichnet? Tut mir leid, sowas kann ich mir im besten Willen nicht vorstellen, höchstens von einzelnen Idioten. Und wie schon gesagt, von denen auf die Community zu schliessen ergibt wenig Sinn. 




Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Jap, die Stammgruppen vermiesen das Spiel wirklich gründlich. Ich persönlich steige auf kostenlose Testaccounts (die ja sehr lange gültig sind - höhö) um, denn im T1 des Imperiums kann man viel Spaß haben und muß für den Frust durch Stammgruppen in den T-Zonen (insbesondere T4) keinen sinnlosen Obulus entrichten.



Zum Glück kann Mythic die von dir angesprochenen Fehler/Probleme auch ohne Geld beheben... OH WAIT!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. Mai 2010)

Aber so gesehen, bekommen sie vielleicht Geld von einem Trial ACC Kunden. Das T1 wurde halt find ich zu stark umgebaut und damit sogar zerstört. Gerade das Imperium leidet darunter, dass es nur 3 Bos und nicht 4 hat. Damit gibt es keine Entlasstung und schnell ist man beim WC Campen. Wenn die Zeiten rutner sind. Zieht man sich fix zurück und lässt den Gegner eine Base attackieren. Dann erobert man diese zurück usw. Das kann einige abschrecken, da es auf dauer enorm langweilig ist vor dem Camp des Feindes auf die anderen zu warten. Im SC hat man von Level 1-11 alles vertreten. Damit kann es eben sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. Denn nicht der Feste Spieler für Geld verstaut ja den Einstieg. Sondern der Feste Spieler für Geld, mit einem Trial ACC und 11er PVP Char. 

Das mit der Com ist halt überall. Man darf einzelne nicht für alle Sprechen lassen. Dann gibt es in WOW nur iditoen, bei Eve nur Piraten, bei AoC nur Camper, bei Darkfall nur Diebe, bei anderen MMOs eben noch schrecklicher Ausgeburten der Hölle. Aber WAR hat vom Konzept her, die selbe Gruppe von WOW Spielern im Ziel, mit dem Unterschied die PVP interessierten von WAR abzuziehen. Dadurch das WAR zu stark sich an diese Community gerichtet hat. Gibt es natürlich auch genau diese Typen, die wie bei WOW keiner wirklich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## KurwaStrike (14. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch ein Wiederansteiger und kann dich kein bissl verstehen.

Ich werde mich jetzt nicht zu sehr auf deinen Beitrag aufregen, das einziege was ich nur dazu Beitragen möchte ist, das es überhaupt nicht so ist Masse > Klasse.

schon zu oft erlebt, wenn ein gut eingespielte 6er gruppe mit gutem equip ein ganzen KT aus einander genommen haben.


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Das einzigste was ich mir wirklich wünschen würde, wären noch getrennte Sc´s im T4 von 29-39 und die 40er darüber zusammen wieder um wenigstens so schonmal etwas Gleichheit zu schaffen.



Das war doch so beim release und dann haben sie es rausgepatcht oder?


----------



## Nagroth (14. Mai 2010)

Nun, wobei ich persönlich sagen muss das wenn man WAR als die PvP Hoffnung ansieht, es durch ein relativ unbekanntes Spiel in allen PvP Aspekten in den Schatten gestellt wird. Ich sage nur Darkfall Online!

Darkfall Online


----------



## Churchak (14. Mai 2010)

alle halben jahre der gleiche threat zum selben thema mit dem gleichen aussagen von verfassern die sich objektiv geben und dabei nicht erkennen das sie es nicht sind.naja wenns schön macht. /yawn
,


----------



## Terlian (14. Mai 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> ...
> Die Chatsprache ist wie in jedem Mmo gleich verdorben, dennoch bin dagegen das man selbst mit einem Lvl1 Char der Trail im Ratschlag-Channel posten kann. Dies sollte erst ab Lvl12 für die Spieler zugänglich sein da
> 
> 1. der Chat in der gesamten Welt zu lesen ist
> ...



... oder anders ausgedrückt, du willst einen exklusiven "suche x, verkaufe y, tausche z" und natürlich "bla bla bla" Channel für eine handvoll Spieler.

Wozu genau soll dann noch der *Ratschlag* Channel gut sein?
In den bisherigen Monaten konnte ich die "Ratschläge", die nicht durch Fragen von Trial Spielern ausgelöst wurden, an einer Hand abzählen.

Was genau bringt einem dann dieser Channel noch?
Im Imperium T1 stehen zwar auch häufig Level 40 Spieler, aber von denen liest man vielleicht mal alle Jahre einen sinnvollen Satz im Gebiet, und die sollen dann die einzige Quelle für neue Spieler darstellen... aha... dachte man will Spieler für WAR gewinnen und sie nicht direkt wieder verjagen.

Ansonsten kleine Erinnerung, die Trial Accounts gehen nur bis Level 10, da kann man also keinen 11er PvP Charakter haben.
Zudem gibt es inzwischen (?) viele unter Level 10 Gegenstände, die man nur mit einem aktiven Abonnement tragen kann, also hat man da mit einem Full Account entsprechende Vorteile.
Mit Erreichen von Level 11 gibt es noch weitere Fertigkeiten und kann damit bis 12 in dem Bereich dann den 10er Trial Spielern ordentlich einheizen, die Aufwertmöglichkeiten sind da doch ziemlich beschränkt und die kann man auch eben durchziehen um gut vorbereitet der Schlacht bei zu treten.


----------



## wiligut (14. Mai 2010)

Frust kommt in WAR bei all denen auf die nicht verstehen, dass man nur in der Gruppe Erfolg haben kann. Solo ins Sz gehen ist oft ein Schuss in den Ofen, außer man stösst auf eine der geschmähten "Stammgruppen" auf der eigenen Seite, dann hängt man sich gerne dran und freut sich über den Sieg, nicht wahr? Dabei ist es ganz einfach, alles was man braucht ist eine gescheite Gilde und Ally. Die meisten der sog. Stammgruppen sind gar keine, sondern lediglich 6 Leute mit dem selben Gildentag die sich im TS koordinieren. Man nehme 2 Heiler, 2-3 DD und entsprechend 1-2 Tanks, man einige sich auf einen der sagt wo es langgeht, man bleibe zusammen und man bemühe sich das maximale aus dem Char herauszuholen. Das klingt jetzt vielleicht simpel und offensichtlich, aber das ist alles was es braucht um ausreichend viele Sz pro Abend zu gewinnen. Dabei ist auch der Rufrang nicht entscheided, das "Geheimnis" liegt nur im Zusammenspiel. Selbstredend ist auch so kein Sieg garantiert, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen den unorganisierten Chaoshaufen auf der Gegenseite zu gewinnen ist ziemlich hoch.

Jedem interessierten Neuling würde ich folgendes raten: Genießt die Zeit im T1-T3, levelt eure Chars bis Level 31 und (wichtig!)Rufrang 31 in Sz und im RvR, geht dann in die Länder Toten und levelt dort im PvE bis Level 39, macht die Level-up Quest und seid 40. Sucht euch eine hochlevelige Gilde in der auch Leute on sind (!) mit denen ihr zusammen spielen könnt.

Wer aber nur seinen Char schnellstmöglich auf 40 zieht und dann mangels RR in seinem grün/blauen T2 Equip ohne Gilde im Rücken im T4 steht und nun glaubt die Welt gehöre ihm, der wird schnell Frust schieben und sich dann hier im Forum ausweinen.


----------



## Geige (14. Mai 2010)

Kontessa schrieb:


> Spätestens auf Level40 hättest du dich einer guten Gilde anschließen können, das Problem an WAR ist nicht das Spiel, sondern diese "Random Mentalität" der Spieler. Immer alles schnell und einfach haben, und das möglichst solo ohne großen spielerischen Aufwand. Und BLOSS NICHT verlieren. Ich meine damit nichtnur dich, sondern ein Großteil der Spieler die seit Release das Spiel verlassen haben.



Tja das Problem ist, dass die Leute, die nicht so sind von einem MMO mehr erwarten als es WAR bietet,
Stichpunkt Crafting, Handel, Gathering,PvE (ich bitte euch die Instanzen von WAR waren sowas von schlecht!) etc.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2010)

OMG FLAME ON Da tu ich auch mit, ist ja schon viel zu lange wieder tote Hose hier im WAR Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Szenarios zu trennen in bis 39 und 40 wurde schon vor Ewigkeiten hier im Forum diskutiert und von den üblichen Fanboys mit den "bringt nix" - "braucht man nicht" - "stört doch eh keinen" usw. abgetan.

Stammgruppen und Random Anmeldungen trennen idem (WoW hats vorgemacht wie man das handhabt).



Ist aber immer dasselbe hier:

Fraktion A) erzählt von Frust mit bestimmten Spielmechaniken (ein Teil davon ist immer brechtigte Kritik)

Fraktion  lässt keine Kritik gelten und erzählt davon, wie man nur selbst Schuld ist und halt ne ordentliche Gilde finden muss und WAR halt ein Gruppenspiel ist und "wer alleine was reißen will soll zu den WoW-Arena kiddies gehen, weil nur RVR ist echtes PVP" etc.

Beide Fraktionen haben Recht, mit der Konsequenz, dass WAR eben nur was für eine kleine Zielgruppe ist und offensichtlich auch weiterhin aus diesem Grund (casual-unfreundlich, da nicht jeder Zeit und Lust hat sich in sozialen Gefügen zu engagieren etc.) den ein oder anderen Spieler verlieren wird (wie überraschend).


----------



## Hugolein91 (14. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich frag mich wirklich über was du dich aufregst. Es is doch klar das in einem Spiel das auf PVP ausgelegt ist Leute die max. level sind und gutes equip haben "low level" spieler fertig machen. Dann hängt man dich einfach rein und gut is irgendwann kommen auch "gute" Spieler auf deiner Seite und man Gewinnt fertig.
Ich bin auch Neueinsteiger und muss sagen WAR hat sich gemacht .


----------



## Kontessa (14. Mai 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Tja das Problem ist, dass die Leute, die nicht so sind von einem MMO mehr erwarten als es WAR bietet,
> Stichpunkt Crafting, Handel, Gathering,PvE (ich bitte euch die Instanzen von WAR waren sowas von schlecht!) etc.


WAR hat nie wirklich mit diesen Sachen geworben, die du nennst. Klar, die findet man grundsätzlich in jedem MMO und somit auch in WAR, aber der Fokus des Spieles ist da einfach nicht drauf ausgelegt. Ich würde mir z.B. auch nie WoW oder AoC kaufen, um dann erstklassiges RVR zu erwarten. Trotzdem sind beide Spiele auf ihrem Gebiet (!) ziemlich nett, das RVR dort aber nicht bzw nicht wirklich umfangreich. So ist das in WAR mit PvE und Crafting, und mir reicht das voll und ganz. 

Ich bin sicherlich kein Pro Gamer oder 24/7 Zocker. Ich würde mich auch als Casual bezeichnen, da ich alle paar Monate mal inaktiv gehe und ansonsten eh nur Abends oder am WE spiele. Trotzdem habe ich dabei immer meinen Spaß, denn ich bin in einer guten Gilde die einer größeren Gildenallianz angehört. Und das ist der Punkt den ich an WAR so schätze: Es bietet erstklassiges, gruppenorientiertes RVR/PvP. Zudem ist WAR auf diesem Gebiet sehr wohl casualfreundlich.  Wenn man einmal sagen wir mal RR60 mit Invasor Equip ist, hat man einen Stand erreicht, der einen in fast allen Bereichen mithalten lässt (PvE und harte Stammgruppen mal aussen vor gelassen). Es spielt dann keine Rolle ob man ein halbes Jahr Pause macht, da es nicht wie z.B. in WoW alle 2-3 Monate ein neues Set kommt. Man kommt wieder und kann gleich einsteigen (Gilde vorrausgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Zudem twinke ich auch sehr gerne, und das ist in keinen anderen MMO mit soviel Spaß verbunden wie in WAR.


----------



## Casp (14. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ist aber immer dasselbe hier:
> 
> Fraktion A) erzählt von Frust mit bestimmten Spielmechaniken (ein Teil davon ist immer brechtigte Kritik)
> 
> ...



Was für ein Schwachsinn... denkst du überhaupt nach, bevor du schreibst?
Bloß weil man ohne Gruppe in WAR nicht viel reissen kann, ist das Spiel also casual-unfreundlich? Na erzähl das mal einem WoW-Spieler!
Außerdem haben die meisten Aussagen des Threaderstellers wenig mit sachlicher Kritik zutun, gerade seine Vorwürfe an die Community. Wie du dann wieder auf WoW-Arena Kiddies und RvR/PvP kommst ist mir ein Rätsel! 

Soziale Gefüge... ist klar!


----------



## C0ntra (14. Mai 2010)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Das macht aber auch nichts, da ich mich mit dem frust- und kostenlosen Trial-PvP des T1 vergnüge.



Wie weit die Empfindungen auseinander gehen, sonderlich.
Für jeden Spieler, der mit anderen zusammen spielen möchte, ist das T1 wohl das frustrierenste Tier überhaupt. Nicht wegen den Gegner (wie von einigen im T4 immer angeprangert), sondern wegen den Mitspielern! Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, meist Twinks, spielen fast alle für sich, ob im KT oder nicht. Einen KT zu führen ist unter diesen Bedingungen kaum möglich, ergo gibt es kein koordiniertes Zusammenspiel, mit Glück laufen alle in die gleiche Richtung und walzen den Gegner um, solange man nicht in der Unterzahl ist.
Ich persönlich bin immer froh, wenn ich aus dem T1 raus bin.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Szenarios zu trennen in bis 39 und 40 wurde schon vor Ewigkeiten hier im Forum diskutiert und von den üblichen Fanboys mit den "bringt nix" - "braucht man nicht" - "stört doch eh keinen" usw. abgetan.
> 
> Stammgruppen und Random Anmeldungen trennen idem (WoW hats vorgemacht wie man das handhabt).



OldboyX, nenne doch mal eine Lösung, die nicht zu umgehen ist? Wie schon lange zuvor, wirfst du nur Gedankenblitze rein, ohne dich mit den Folgen, von allen Seiten, zu befassen. Ein System, was man umgehen kann, bringt keine Besserung - eher längere Wartezeiten für alle.
Wenn man Vorschläge macht, dann muss man sie auch komplett durchdenken, bisher kam nur halbgares mit guter Absicht aber schlechter Umsetzung.


----------



## Terlian (14. Mai 2010)

Die Verteilung der Spieler an den RR knüpfen, ähnlich wie bei den Levels. Man stopft ja auch keinen Level 1 Spieler mit Level 31 zusammen in ein Schlachtfeld, auch wenn beide dann im Level angehoben werden...
Keine Chance für irgendwelches Umgehen, und für Anfänger eine Chance ohne Frust Anschluss zu bekommen, man könnte auch mit steigendem Rufrang die Belohnungen anheben, mehr Ruf und auch mehr Marken - um damit vielleicht etwas längere Wartezeiten abzufedern.

Ansonsten, die Trennung von SG und RG ist in WoW auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, da wurde immer ein Weg gefunden zum umgehen (AV Enabler (?) oder abzählen im TS) und da wird in Zukunft sicher auch weiterhin ein Weg existieren um schnell und einfach Ehre (fast hätte ich da noch Marken geschrieben, aber die gibt es ja nicht mehr...) farmen zu können.


----------



## C0ntra (14. Mai 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Die Verteilung der Spieler an den RR knüpfen, ähnlich wie bei den Levels. Man stopft ja auch keinen Level 1 Spieler mit Level 31 zusammen in ein Schlachtfeld, auch wenn beide dann im Level angehoben werden...
> Keine Chance für irgendwelches Umgehen, und für Anfänger eine Chance ohne Frust Anschluss zu bekommen, man könnte auch mit steigendem Rufrang die Belohnungen anheben, mehr Ruf und auch mehr Marken - um damit vielleicht etwas längere Wartezeiten abzufedern.



Wenn du diese Verteilung nach Rang zum Zwang machst, können Gilden/Allianzen nicht mehr zusammen spielen, da die Mitglieder meist unterschiedliche RR haben. Wenn man es staffelt, in welchem Maße auch immer, es führt zum Ausschluss von Spielern und behindert das "zusammen spielen".
Ich lasse mir doch nicht vorschreiben, das ich nur mit bestimmten Spielern zusammen spielen darf und nicht mit meiner Gilde.
Das ist der gewichtigste Grund der dagegen sprechen würde und er macht eine Änderung in die von dir angesprochene Richtung unmöglich.


----------



## Churchak (15. Mai 2010)

Ka was immer diese Lüge ala "wer jetzt neu einsteigt wird immer 2. bleiben weil er nie mehr den Anschluss schaft " soll ? Das stimmt so doch einfach nicht! Dazu hab ich selber zu oft frische chars hoch gelevelt und bei null angefangen um solchen blödsinnigen Ausagen auch nur nen Funken Glauben schenken zu können(imo spiel ich verstärkt neben meinen Erzi ne 37er SK )!
Aber naja ist nix neues das eigenes Unvermögen halt sehr fix auf die hohen RRs beim Gegner (der natürlich immer im super Setup auffährt) abgewälzt wird ........ noch lustiger wird es wenn man bedenkt das das beide Seiten von der jeweils anderen behaupten. 
Ich hielt es ja für ne brauchbare Idee wenn sie 31-39er Bgs einführn würden,aber rr40-50/51-60 usw. Das wäre doch scheisse hoch 10!Das mag ja jeder anders sehn,aber ich hab doch keine Lust 90% meiner Onlinezeit mit warten zu verbringen das mal nen BG aller Stunden aufgeht,weil sich endlich genug RR1X/2X/3X usw zusammen gefunden haben ..... gerade zu nicht PT Zeiten dürften BGs mit so nem kack nen Ding der Unmöglichkeit werden da es in WAR halt keine 10 Server BG Cluster gibt.Und das ist gut so in meinen Auge da ich nix dagegenhab zu wissen wenn ich nen "angstgegner" gegen mich hab und nicht nur gegen lauter nichtssagende Namen spiel.

Noch fix was zum Thema WAR ist ned Gelegenheisspieler freundlich genug. Wer das behauptet hat den Schuss echt nicht gehört! 
Was darf den noch alles in den Arsch geblasen werden damit es endlich für den letzten Bimbo Gelegenheitsspielerfreundlich genug ist? Ich meine RPs bekommt man an jeder Ecke(selbst fürs Briefkasten bewachen) hinterhergeschmissen. RvR Sets seit dem Festungswegfall bis zum Invasor auch,mit dem nächsten Patch wird das bis mit dem KH und Souv Set auch passiern.Die Waffenmarken das gleiche gibts selbst fürs blödrumstehn in den Anus geblasen. Um mal paar Relationen auf zu zeigen für den 1. RR 40er hab ich ~20 Onlinetage gebraucht und dann war ich froh endlich Auslöscher zusammen zu haben an Erober braucht ich nicht zu denken da hät ich nen Festungsbeutel gebraucht. Wenn ich jetzt nen Char hochspiel bin ich in ~6 Tagen RR40 und hab schon das halbe Inva Set in der Bank liegen.


----------



## Jaimewolf (15. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> /reported, Flame & Trollthread. Sieht man auch an den Reaktionen des TE.



Na, getroffene Hunde bellen. Wie auch schon anders hier zu lesen, wird berechtigte Kritik (z.B. keine Aufspaltung von lvl 32-39/40 in Szenarien) von engstirnigen WAR-Fans zugelassen. Früher durfte an der Kirche ja auch keine Kritik geübt werden, oder...

Desweiteren diskutieren mehr als genug User das Für und Wider der, aus meinen Erfahrungen zusammengesetzten, Kritikpunkte bzw. sie unterhalten sich über mögliche Lösungen, die wiederum von anderen Usern verworfen werden.

Du solltest wirklich überzeugendere Argumente liefern, als alle User hier pauschal als Flamer und Troller zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Mai 2010)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Na, getroffene Hunde bellen. Wie auch schon anders hier zu lesen, wird berechtigte Kritik (z.B. keine Aufspaltung von lvl 32-39/40 in Szenarien) von engstirnigen WAR-Fans zugelassen. Früher durfte an der Kirche ja auch keine Kritik geübt werden, oder...
> 
> Desweiteren diskutieren mehr als genug User das Für und Wider der, aus meinen Erfahrungen zusammengesetzten, Kritikpunkte bzw. sie unterhalten sich über mögliche Lösungen, die wiederum von anderen Usern verworfen werden.
> 
> Du solltest wirklich überzeugendere Argumente liefern, als alle User hier pauschal als Flamer und Troller zu bezeichnen.



Habe meine Meinung schon oft genug (mal mehr, mal weniger) argumentativ hier niedergeschrieben, warum ich Threads wie deinen sinnlos finde, vor allem, da du nur Extrembeispiele anführst oder einfach nur Behauptungen. Das du nun den einen Happen, den dir Oldboy hingeschmissen hat, aufschnappst und darauf rumreitest, zeigt, dass du dir nicht mal wirklich Gedanken für eine konstruktive Kritik gemacht hast, sondern einfach nur mal Frust ablassen willst. lvl32-39 Sz sind SCHEISSE. Warum: Wie viele Spieler in diesem Bereich gibt es denn? Vielleicht eine Hand voll. Die warten sich dann also 7 Level lang die Beine in den Bauch, weil kein Sz aufgeht. Ja, man könnte das vielleicht ein bisschen mit Crossrealm Sc abmildern, ABER da ist nun wieder die Frage nach der Realmpride, korrekten und sinnvollen Einbindung der Sc Punkte ins RvR usw usw usw (schon tausendmal diskutiert). 

Btw ist kein Spieler so ewig lange in diesem Bereich, dass er da so gewaltig drunter leidet und es wird eh immer Frustmomente geben. Und wie Churchak schon geschrieben hat: sowohl Equip als auch RR kann man sehr schnell erhalten. Und die Verteilung der High RR ist auf beiden Seiten ungefähr gleich, d.h. so lange du nicht solo spielst (was in WAR eh falsch ist), dann wird sich das in den meisten Fällen ausgleichen. Und meisten hat man auf ein abgefarmt-werden Szenario häufig auch ein Abfarmszenario und mehr normale Szenario. Außer du hast unglaubliches Pech... aber dafür kann das Spiel und die Comm. nix.


----------



## Terlian (15. Mai 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Verteilung nach Rang zum Zwang machst, können Gilden/Allianzen nicht mehr zusammen spielen, da die Mitglieder meist unterschiedliche RR haben. Wenn man es staffelt, in welchem Maße auch immer, es führt zum Ausschluss von Spielern und behindert das "zusammen spielen".
> Ich lasse mir doch nicht vorschreiben, das ich nur mit bestimmten Spielern zusammen spielen darf und nicht mit meiner Gilde.
> Das ist der gewichtigste Grund der dagegen sprechen würde und er macht eine Änderung in die von dir angesprochene Richtung unmöglich.



Wo steht etwas von einem Zwang der Gruppenanmeldungen dann zerlegt?

Wenn man sich als Gilde anmeldet wird entweder der RR vom höchsten Spieler genommen oder ein Mittelwert errechnet, und man trifft dann eben auch auf entsprechende Gegner, damit wäre das Thema auch durch.

Zudem wäre es wohl ebenso möglich einen gewissen Rahmen vor zu geben, so das Spieler mit L40 und RR 20 eben erstmal nur auf Gegenspieler im Bereich L40 und bis RR40 treffen, später bis RR60, dann bis RR80.

Möglichkeit A: Man meldet sich solo an, und bekommt dann Spieler in einem gewissen Rahmen als Mitspieler und Gegner zusortiert.
Möglichkeit B: Man meldet sich mit einer Gruppe an, diese wird bewertet und entsprechende gegnerische Gruppen dann als Gegner zusortiert.

Unmöglich ist das wohl kaum... entweder man sorgt für entsprechende Änderungen, oder muss mit einem immer weiter schrumpfenden Pool von Spielern zurecht kommen.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Mai 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn... denkst du überhaupt nach, bevor du schreibst?
> Bloß weil man ohne Gruppe in WAR nicht viel reissen kann, ist das Spiel also casual-unfreundlich? Na erzähl das mal einem WoW-Spieler!
> Außerdem haben die meisten Aussagen des Threaderstellers wenig mit sachlicher Kritik zutun, gerade seine Vorwürfe an die Community. Wie du dann wieder auf WoW-Arena Kiddies und RvR/PvP kommst ist mir ein Rätsel!
> 
> Soziale Gefüge... ist klar!



Wenn du etwas länger hier wärst und die Dikussionen verfolgt hättest wüßtest du auch worum es geht. Und ja - WAR ist casual-unfreundlich (besonders für Neueinsteiger zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt). Man sieht es doch genau in diesem Thread: Jene Spieler die gern solo, ungebunden, zeitlich begrenzt und flexibel (in anderen Worten casual) spielen wollen sind frustriert mit dem System und die anderen (gibt genügend hier) pochen darauf, dass es "ja einfach ist, weil man nur eine ordentliche Gilde, oder ordentliche SG usw. selber suchen müsse".

Ist genau dasselbe wie in WoW vor Wotlk. Du konntest kein Vashj legen und kein Kael und konntest nichts von Hyjal und BT sehen? Pech > selber schuld musst dir halt eine ordentliche Gilde suchen. Nur faktisch waren es halt bloß 5% aller GILDEN (von Spielern reden wir gar nicht) die Zeit, Lust usw. hatten um das zu tun.

Genauso ist es in WAR. Ein Großteil der Spieler hat keine Lust sich im TS abzusprechen oder an einem Gildenleben aktiv teilzunehmen usw. und dadurch erwächst ihm ein gewaltiger Nachteil. Sieht man doch ganz deutlich hier in diesem Thread, aber Realitätsverweigerer gibt es halt immer...

Und das "End-All" Argument ist dann immer, dass WAR diese Spieler nicht braucht. Dem ist auch nichts entgegenzusetzen, nur hat man dann auch schon die Erklärung wieso es "nur" noch zwei deutsche Server gibt und wieso auch in Zukunft mit keinem großartigen Anstieg an Population zu rechnen ist...



			
				C0ntra schrieb:
			
		

> OldboyX, nenne doch mal eine Lösung, die nicht zu umgehen ist? Wie schon lange zuvor, wirfst du nur Gedankenblitze rein, ohne dich mit den Folgen, von allen Seiten, zu befassen. Ein System, was man umgehen kann, bringt keine Besserung - eher längere Wartezeiten für alle.
> Wenn man Vorschläge macht, dann muss man sie auch komplett durchdenken, bisher kam nur halbgares mit guter Absicht aber schlechter Umsetzung.



Habe ich, wiederholt. Du und andere finden aber sowieso auf Druck ein Haar in der Suppe wenn der Vorschlag nicht von euch kommt usw. Siehe Pymonte wieder (würde, wäre, könnte nicht aufgehen, nur eine handvoll Spieler zwischen 32-39 usw.). Was soll man dazu sagen? Jedes - JEDES System hat seine Vor und Nachteile nur ist die Frage was überwiegt.

Tiers aufteilen wird "Gemimied" weil dann zu wenig Spieler - Realmübergreifende SCs wird "gemimied" weil dann angeblich "die community zerschlagen wird" und "Pymonte nicht mehr mit seinen serverbekannten freunden im SC rumrennen kann". Außerdem entstehen dadurch natürlich unlösbare Probleme mit der Kampagne.

SG Anmeldungen von Randoms trennen wird gemimied weil SGs dann nicht mehr bequem die Noobs abfarmen können. Vielleicht würden dann keine SGs mehr anmelden weil bei denen die Zeiten hochschießen und alle würden nur noch random anmelden (wäre immer noch besser als das lame abgefarme) und für SGs bleibt immer noch das RVR wo sie als Team "die geilen" sein können.

Am Ende bleibt nur:

32-40er SCs ist für neue Spieler hauptsächlich Frust. Selbst wenn danach keine 32-39er aufgehen ändert sich für neue Spieler höchstens, dass sie dann "ebenso wie jetzt" gezwungen sind in LoTD PVE zu leveln. Mit dem Unterschied, dass ihnen wenigstens auch der Frust erspart bleibt und sie vielleicht nicht aufhören deshalb.

Schade wärs halt für den 10. twink von Hans weil der nicht schon ab 32 von seiner SC SG durchgezogen werden kann.

Ebenso bei den SG Anmeldungen

Das sind Zustände die Leute aus dem Spiel treiben, es macht keinen Spaß als Random gegen SCs und ob mans nun wahrhaben will oder nicht - es gibt nunmal viel mehr Randoms bei den potentiellen Kunden.

Wären sie nicht mehr möglich würden halt die sadistischen Abfarmer nicht mehr auf ihre Kosten kommen. Normale Stammgruppen denen es um "den guten organisierten Fight" geht sind sowieso besser dran, wenn sie sich mal irgendwo mit einer anderen SG treffen, die auch eine Herausforderung bieten kann.


Wird man eine perfekte Lösung finden? NEIN > definitiv nicht.
Gibt es einige besser als die derzeitige? Definitiv JA.
Hat Mythic bisher die tollen Lösungen angesetzt? Wohl eher nicht...


----------



## C0ntra (15. Mai 2010)

Ich melde die letzten Wochen stets SOLO zum SZ an und ich habe kein Problem damit, ich gewinne sogar mehr, wie ich verliere! 
Um mal bei den Tatsachen zu bleiben, was redet ihr euch ständig ein, das ihr aber auch immer von üblen Stammgruppen abgefarmt wird? 
Könnt ihr nicht verlieren? Was soll die andere Seite sagen, wenn ihr nur gewinnt, die jammern dann auch!

Ich lügt euch doch in die eigene Tasche, macht bis 40 PVE/RVR (RvR ist kein SZ!) und macht ab dann SZ, wenn ihr aus dem Auslöscher Kram raus seid, ist das so schwer? Wo ist das bitte gelegenheitsspielerunfreundlich?


So, wie ihr den Gelegenheitsspieler definiert, ist er ganz klar falsch bei WAR und jedem Team-orientiertem MMO. Für sich spielen kann man Einzelspielerspiele.
Casuals sind für mich Leute, die nicht so viel Zeit zu Spielen haben, nicht Spieler, die selbst in einer Gruppe nur für sich handeln.


EDIT: Je mehr U40 man hat, desto eher verliert man(wenngleich es nur ein Faktor ist), das ist aber genauso im T1 mit lauter R2-5 gegen eine Gruppe R8-11. Es gibt aber auch SZ, wo auf beiden Seiten einige U40 dabei sind. Man kann mit U40 in SZ gehen, aber es geht tendenziell eher in die Hose, wie in jedem anderen Tier auch!


----------



## Pymonte (15. Mai 2010)

Oldboy, du bezichtigst uns rumzuMIMIMIen, aber selbst machst du es doch am lautesten. Szenario für 32-39 sind nicht purer Frust, nicht mehr oder weniger als auch für 40ger. Denn die Verlieren genauso wie die 32 und umgekehrt. Und es ist unwahrscheinlich, das eine Seite ein Szenario nur verlieren kann, nur weil 1 oder 2 unter 40ger drin sind. Und beim Twinken macht es weit mehr Spaß, ab und an mal in ein Sz zu gehen als du es hier darstellst. Aber shcon mit LdT Grind hast du deine Meinung ja zur Genüge dargestellt: Du bist eben der Meinung, man muss max. Level sein um Spaß zu haben und konkurrenzfähig zu sein. Dem ist nicht so, SGs gibts auch häufig mit unter 40gern, die reißen dennoch was. Und der RR wird so auch nicht vernachlässigt. Aber hey, mit wem rede ich. Wir kennen alle deine Meinung und sie ist uns allen egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also viel Spaß noch in diesem Thread und beweise wieder,w as für ein toller Hengst du in WoW bist. Interessiert hier keinen.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Oldboy, du bezichtigst uns rumzuMIMIMIen, aber selbst machst du es doch am lautesten. Szenario für 32-39 sind nicht purer Frust, nicht mehr oder weniger als auch für 40ger...



Hast du den Thread hier gelesen?

Hast du gesehen wer das mit der SZ Problematik genauso sieht wie der TE und wer nicht?

Ist dir dabei was aufgefallen in Bezug auf die (üblichen und hier im Forum bestens bekannten) Poster die "kein Problem" haben?

Merkste was?

PS: Ich spiele gar kein WAR und mimimi sicherlich nicht wegen WAR etc. Nur gibt es (offensichtlich) Spieler die aus Frust über diese (bestens und länger bekannten) Problematiken WAR gequittet haben und noch werden. Da wäre es nur logisch wenn man versuchen würde etwas zu verändern.

Und zur Substanz deiner Argumente:

DIR macht es Spaß mit 32er Twinks in SCs zu gehen (angeblich, wieviel du überhaupt spielst und ob überhaupt noch aktiv weiß man ja nie so genau)
DIR ist es egal, wenn du von RR60+ SGs am Spawnpunkt abgefarmt wirst
DIR (und C0ntra und Churchak und den üblichen verdächtigen) macht das alles nicht aus, ihr habt gute Gruppen / Gilden / TS Absprachen und gewinnt auch dank guter ORganisation gegen Stamms usw. usw. - zwischendurch wird auch der Skill von denjenigen die es als frustrierend empfinden in Frage gestellt usw.

Schön, weiß ich schon lange. Aber ihr seid halt nicht die einzigen 5 die WAR spielen oder gerne spielen möchten und mit dieser Haltung und der Ignoranz gegenüber Problemen die offensichtlich mehr als nur einem Spieler sauer aufstoßen hilfst du deinem Spiel nicht weiter (vielleicht willst du das ja auch nicht, vielleicht findest du es besser, wenn WAR weniger Spieler hat, da dir ja der status quo gefällt und du nicht unbedingt eine zügige Weiterentwicklung brauchst etc. - nur ändert das nichts daran, dass die Probleme da sind und potentielle Kunden dadurch verloren gehen).

PPS: Ein MMO das nur noch aktive Subscriber bedient und deren Bedürfnisse ( SGs > Randoms usw.) über das Wohlergehen von neuen Spielern stellt ist bereits am Sterben. In diesen beiden Fällen (random vs SG, 32-39 vs. 32-40) wäre es für WAR sicherlich sinnvoller die Randoms zu bedienen und (vielleicht) den SGs und den Twinklern (etwas) ans Bein zu pissen. Schließlich ist das "dann geht nix mehr auf" Gefasel nichtmal Realität sondern nur eine Befürchtung (der SGler und Twinker) die sich mitunter gar nicht bewahrheitet.


----------



## Churchak (15. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich spiele gar kein WAR


Um so schlimmer das du immer noch hier ernsthaft mit deinem bestenfalls veraltetem,schlimmstenfalls vom hörensagen angereichertem Wissen ernsthaft mitreden willst!
Du der Aion vor Release noch als den Heilsbringer in Sachen PvP angepriesen hat!Du der immer nur dann im WARforum aufschlägt wenn er bissel gegen WAR trollen kann. Ich meine das sagt doch alles über dich bzw was von deiner Meinung in Sachen WAR zu halten ist ...... weniger als nix halt.
Und ich muss dich enttäuschen ich hab keine SG in der ich mein Ego aufbauen kann. ich bin auch nur son kleiner Gelegenheitspieler der ab und an den Genuss einer Ally grp kommt aber zu >50% seiner Zeit sich random anmeldet. Tut mir also leid das ich dein Bild vom pösen SG Spieler der im Forum predigt das alles gut ist und dann mit einer Hand am Sack ins nächste BG springt zerstören muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anderseits bin ich froh ned son zartbeseitetes Mimöschen zu sein dem ganz schwer ums Herz wird,wenn es mal in nem Spiel was aufs Maul gibt.Haben Mutti und Papi wohl was richtig gemacht in dem sie mir beibrachten das verliern dazu gehört und nen Spiel erst richtig reizvoll macht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw schau dir halt den Thread im Offiforum an,den der TE auch da erstellt hat ........ siehe da es muss doch noch mehr als die üblichen 5 geben die es anders sehen als der TE.Sachen gibbet also ne.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Mai 2010)

dickes Rumgeschwalle ohne Gehalt.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Hast du den Thread hier gelesen?
> 
> Hast du gesehen wer das mit der SZ Problematik genauso sieht wie der TE und wer nicht?
> 
> ...


natürlich, ich sehe auch hier die üblichen Verdächtigen, die eh immer nur über das gleiche Meckern. Im offiziellen Forum übrigens das gleiche.


> PS: Ich spiele gar kein WAR


Das weiß ich, zeigen schließlich auch deine unwissenden Aussagen.



> und mimimi sicherlich nicht wegen WAR etc.



Doch, und zwar so richtig dick, jedes mal, wenn du hier schreibst. Lass es doch einfach.



> Nur gibt es (offensichtlich) Spieler die aus Frust über diese (bestens und länger bekannten) Problematiken WAR gequittet haben und noch werden. Da wäre es nur logisch wenn man versuchen würde etwas zu verändern.



So viele quitten nicht mehr, sonst wäre das Spiel schon bei -1000000 Spielern. Und die meisten die Quitten, tun dies, wegen anderen Problemen. Hauptstadtkampf z.B., kein spezieller Content für RR80. Ersteres wird demnächst gelöst, RvR wird in den nächsten Patches (laut Carrie) überarbeitet und Content (z.B. neue RvR Lakes für hohe RR) ist zumindest auch schon recht weit oben auf der ToDo Liste von Mythic. Quitten wegen "zu viel Frust in den Scs, weil man ja ständig nur abgefarmt wird" habe ich bisher nur einmal erlebt. In diesem Thread.




> Und zur Substanz deiner Argumente:
> 
> DIR macht es Spaß mit 32er Twinks in SCs zu gehen



Und meiner Gilde, und meiner Allianz und meiner FL und den ca 15 RL Freunden die ich ins Spiel geholt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[quot€](angeblich, wieviel du überhaupt spielst und ob überhaupt noch aktiv weiß man ja nie so genau)[/QUOTE]
Doch und das hab ich dir auch schon x mal gesagt: Ich spiele casual, wenig Zeit. Je nach Aufwand des Studiums und RL-Planung. Und zwar schon ununterbrochen seid Release. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher aktiv seit start und casual, daher also genau von deinen "Wünschen" (bah) betroffen.



> DIR ist es egal, wenn du von RR60+ SGs am Spawnpunkt abgefarmt wirst


nope, hab ich nie gesagt. Es geschieht mir nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das habe ich gesagt. Ja, es gibt RR60+. Auf beiden Seiten, immer. Daher sehe ich da kein Problem. Im Sc haben beide Seiten auch Spieler mit niedrigerem R/RR und da relativiert sich das. Ich würd ja sagen einfache Mathematik, aber ich setze das bei dir mal lieber nicht vorraus.
Und auf 1 abgefarmt werden (was mich wirklich nicht stört) kommt min auch 1 abfarmen. Und öfter ein normales Spiel dazwischen (wo man natürlich auch mal verliert). Natürlich pisst es mich an, wenn man eben 2-3 mal im Sc abgefarmt wird. Dann spielt man entweder weiter bis sich das Blatt wendet, holt sich Leute, macht PvE/RvR oder logt eben aus. So wie in jedem anderen Spiel auch. Nen Kumpel von mir hat ICC nun auch schon lämger clear und langweilt sich auch tierisch in WoW, da man dort eben auch nur genau DIESE Auswahl hat: BG/PvP/PvE oder Logout.


> DIR (und C0ntra und Churchak und den üblichen verdächtigen) macht das alles nicht aus, ihr habt gute Gruppen / Gilden / TS Absprachen und gewinnt auch dank guter ORganisation gegen Stamms usw. usw. - zwischendurch wird auch der Skill von denjenigen die es als frustrierend empfinden in Frage gestellt usw.


 Solltest von deiner WoW-Arena Einstellung nicht auf andere schließen.

Ich bin in einer RP Gilde, wir haben keine Sc SG. Wir spielen ab und zu mal zusammen, aber ohne TS (haben wir eh nicht). Meisten spiele ich random im SC. Nicht solo. Ich spiele schon mit den Leuten zusammen. Aber ich melde mich fast nie mit einer Gruppe, geschweige denn Stammgruppe an. Ich stelle auch nicht den Skill von Leuten in Frage, die verlieren frustierend finden. Sondern ihre Spielweise. WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel. Dazu bedarf es keiner SG. Aber zumindest etwas Verständnis für das Szenario, die anderen Karrieren und die eigene Karriere. 



> Schön, weiß ich schon lange. Aber ihr seid halt nicht die einzigen 5 die WAR spielen oder gerne spielen möchten und mit dieser Haltung und der Ignoranz gegenüber Problemen die offensichtlich mehr als nur einem Spieler sauer aufstoßen hilfst du deinem Spiel nicht weiter



Doch, denn es ist keine Ignoranz. Das betitelst du nur gerne so, weil es nicht deine Vorstellung des Spiels ist (daher bist du wohl eher der Ignorant). Und auch in diesem Absatz wieder Pauschalisierungen "offensichtlich mehr als nur einem Spieler". Nein, das ist schon wieder so eine "die Mehrheit" Behauptung und soll suggerieren, dass es viele Spieler so sehen. Wenn dem so wäre, dann frage ich mich doch, warum WAR noch existiert. So schlimm scheint es ja dann doch nicht zu sein, denn das "Problem" existiert nun schon seit min 1nem Jahr.



> (vielleicht willst du das ja auch nicht, vielleicht findest du es besser, wenn WAR weniger Spieler hat, da dir ja der status quo gefällt und du nicht unbedingt eine zügige Weiterentwicklung brauchst etc. - nur ändert das nichts daran, dass die Probleme da sind und potentielle Kunden dadurch verloren gehen).



ich will eine Weiterentwicklung. Eine Weiterentwicklung im Sinne des Spiels und der Spieler. Die besteht nicht darin, allen Level 32-39gern das SC spielen zu vermasseln.



> PPS: Ein MMO das nur noch aktive Subscriber bedient und deren Bedürfnisse ( SGs > Randoms usw.) über das Wohlergehen von neuen Spielern stellt ist bereits am Sterben. In diesen beiden Fällen (random vs SG, 32-39 vs. 32-40) wäre es für WAR sicherlich sinnvoller die Randoms zu bedienen und (vielleicht) den SGs und den Twinklern (etwas) ans Bein zu pissen. Schließlich ist das "dann geht nix mehr auf" Gefasel nichtmal Realität sondern nur eine Befürchtung (der SGler und Twinker) die sich mitunter gar nicht bewahrheitet.



Stimmt, bei den ca 20 Leuten, die gleichzeitig von 32-39 Online sind wird das wie eine Bombe einschlagen, wenn von ehemals Sc im Sekunden Takt der Intervall auf Sc im Wochentakt hochschnellt. Oder eben 3 gegen 5 Kämpfen. *kopfschüttel* Den T4 Bereich, der am wenigsten von unter 40gern besucht ist für genau diese Spieler nochmal aufzuspalten, und von anderen Spielern zu trennen, ist sicherlich keine Entscheidung für diese Leute. Denn dann hängen die nochmehr nach, haben gar keine alternative mehr zum PvE und sind außerdem noch von ihren T4 Kameraden ausgeschlossen. Schon im T2/T3 Bereich ist die Frequenz der Scs sehr Spieler/Zeit Abhängig und da will man das im T4 noch weiter nach unten regulieren?

Dann doch lieber Einzelanmeldungen/Gruppenanmeldungen trennen (Mythic wertet derzeit die Sc Daten aus und schaut, ob es für beide Systeme genug Anmeldungen gibt, kann man auch im letzten Q&A nachlesen) und vielleicht noch Crossrealming. Wobei es auch hier noch x Probleme gibt. 

Und nein, ich versuche nicht, alles im Status Quo zu halten, ich blicke aber eben nur etwas weiter, als bis zum nächsten Hügel, wenn es um Planung geht. Da ich mich nun selber häufiger mit solchen Problemen konfrontiert sehe (sowohl in der Biologie, als auch in meinen Hobbys, dem Modden), weiß ich langsam, wie man damit umgehen muss. Spieler neigen meist zu Schnellschuss Lösungen, die in den ersten Momenten gut klingen, auf lange Sicht aber entweder große Fehler bergen oder nicht funktionieren können. Meist führt die eigene Selbstüberschätzung noch zu total abstrusen Vorstellungen (denn es kann ja eh jeder ein MMO programmieren und Balancing ist ja sowas einfaches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Bestes Beispiel für eine gute Änderung (und das Gedankenkonzept dahinter), war das DevDiary zu den neuen Hauptstädten. Zu viel Freiraum = Konfusion, zu wenig Freiraum = Langeweile, zu viel PvE = zu fokussiert, zu wenig PvE = kein Erlebnis usw usw usw. So geht das in den meisten Fällen. Bei jedem Programmierteam. 

An dieser Stelle wäre es echt mal interessant, einen Versuch zu starten: Ein eigener Server, auf dem die Spieler aktiv für Änderungen voten könnten, die sie selbst vorschlagen. Das meistgewählte wird dann umgesetzt. Das Desaster ist vorprogrammiert (ich sag nur: AoE kann man ja durch -20% dmg des PBAoEs lösen... sicher, denn danach ist er unsinnig != Balancing).

Gut, das wars von mir aus. Wir sehen ja, wohin dieser Thread führt, das gleiche Gesülze wie immer. Ich spiel WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (15. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> DIR ist es egal, wenn du von RR60+ SGs am Spawnpunkt abgefarmt wirst
> DIR (und C0ntra und Churchak und den üblichen verdächtigen) macht das alles nicht aus, ihr habt gute Gruppen / Gilden / TS Absprachen und gewinnt auch dank guter ORganisation gegen Stamms usw. usw. - zwischendurch wird auch der Skill von denjenigen die es als frustrierend empfinden in Frage gestellt usw.



Um auch meinerseits dir die Realität nahe zu bringen: 
Ich habe keine SG, der ich angehöre. 
Ab und zu und sporadisch bin ich mal mit Gilden/Alli Leuten in einer SZ Gruppe, das aber auch selten. 
Ich melde mich solo an für SZ. 
Man sieht wo es brennt, wenn man den Überblick behält, das ist eher eine Sache der Erfahrung. 
Das es mit TS effektiver wäre steht außer Frage, aber wie gesagt, ich benutze es meist nicht, wegen der Solo-Anmeldung.

Deine RR60+ SG's hast du auf beiden Seiten.
Bei mir ist alles dabei, knappe Siege/Niederlagen und farmen/abgefarmt werden. Man kann nicht immer gewinnen, auch verlieren kann Spaß machen, wenn man gut gekämpft hat.


----------



## Casp (15. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas länger hier wärst und die Dikussionen verfolgt hättest wüßtest du auch worum es geht. Und ja - WAR ist casual-unfreundlich (besonders für Neueinsteiger zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt). Man sieht es doch genau in diesem Thread: Jene Spieler die gern solo, ungebunden, zeitlich begrenzt und flexibel (in anderen Worten casual) spielen wollen sind frustriert mit dem System und die anderen (gibt genügend hier) pochen darauf, dass es "ja einfach ist, weil man nur eine ordentliche Gilde, oder ordentliche SG usw. selber suchen müsse".
> 
> Ist genau dasselbe wie in WoW vor Wotlk. Du konntest kein Vashj legen und kein Kael und konntest nichts von Hyjal und BT sehen? Pech > selber schuld musst dir halt eine ordentliche Gilde suchen. Nur faktisch waren es halt bloß 5% aller GILDEN (von Spielern reden wir gar nicht) die Zeit, Lust usw. hatten um das zu tun.
> 
> Genauso ist es in WAR. Ein Großteil der Spieler hat keine Lust sich im TS abzusprechen oder an einem Gildenleben aktiv teilzunehmen usw. und dadurch erwächst ihm ein gewaltiger Nachteil. Sieht man doch ganz deutlich hier in diesem Thread, aber Realitätsverweigerer gibt es halt immer...




Was hat "casual" denn mit "solo" und "ungebunden" zutun? Ich würde mich selbst als "casual" bezeichnen, spiele aber dennoch lieber in einer Gruppe, dafür muss man sich nichtmal groß "binden". Es hat doch rein gar nichts mit der Spieldauer zutun, WIE man diese Zeit verbringt. 

Und in BC hat wohl fast jede Gilde Hyjal und BT raiden können, auch Gelegenheitsspieler, nicht nur "5% aller Gilden".

Ich habe meinen Spaß in WAR, häufig auch ohne TS oder ohne dass ich am Gildenleben aktiv teilnehme - auch wenn es mit einfach lustiger ist.


----------



## Soulis (15. Mai 2010)

Leute, lasst es! Es gibt keinen Grund sich hier Gegenseitig anzufahren das muss nicht sein und führt eh zu nichts. Ihr kommt auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner!

So, da es grad so schön in den Thread passt, hier nun mein Fazit, nachdem ich meinen Testaccount auf Full umgewandelt habe.

T1: Das alle nun in der Paarung Imp/Chaos starten, ist sicher eine gute Idee. Das in meinem Fall Imperium Startgebiet ist recht gut gefüllt, allerdings wollte ich zu MEINEN Leuten, deswegen ging es fix per Rolle zu den Elfen. Auf der Insel des Unheils ist mir ein einziger Spieler unter die Augen gekommen das ist leider doch eine sehr magere Ausbeute. Egal, wann ich spielte, Nachts, PT, Mittags es war nie jemand da hin und wieder verirrte sich einer ins KL oder die 40er kamen wegen Lock vorbei das wars aber auch schon. Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, warum es bei den Schlachtfeldzielen im T1 RVR keine Champs mehr gibt was ich persönlich aber schade finde so hätte man die Leute (wenigstens die nicht Testaccountler) mal aus dem Imperium locken können. Es war sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, das einzelne von Schlachtfeld zu Schlachtfeld kreiseln. Man bekommt dadurch zwar schöne, ungeplante 1 vs 1 im RVR aber auch die kann man wo anderst haben. 
Über das "umgebaute" Imperium T1 RVR kann man denken, was man will. 
SZs gehen gut auf. Wartezeit meist unter 10 Minuten zumindest Abends.

Mittlerweile bin ich im T2 angekommen!
Es ist....leer! Man sieht förmlich, das sehr viele Spieler aus dem T1 nur Testaccounts haben. Ich hab heute 3 Stunden gespielt und war davon sicherlich 1 Stunde noch für SZs angemeldet... es ging leider gar nichts auf. Null. Nicht mal Khanies Umarmung für den Live Event. Das T2 ist dermaßen tot, das es sogar quasi ewig dauert, einen KT auf die Beine zu stellen und selbst die sind selten voll. Ich habe mich bis jetzt zwar noch nicht ins RVR getraut, will erst noch etwas höher vom Rang her werden aber was man so liest das ist einfach schade. Ich kann hier aber nur für die Ordnung sprechen auf der Gegenseite kann es eventuell etwas besser aussehen zumindest ist das T2 meistens Rot. Ich bin froh, wenn ich das T2 hinter mir habe... das muss ich leider sagen. 

Ich habe mich immernoch nicht an den Wegfall der Festungen gewöhnt. Mir fehlt einfach was aber so weit bin ich ja auch noch nicht. Über das T4 kann ich mich erst auslassen, wenn ich dort angekommen bin.

Fazit:
Die "Idee" hinter WAR mit den verschiedenen T Gebieten ist weiterhin gut allerdings fehlt etwas ganz bestimmtes. Spieler! Wären die Verfügbar, dann wären eigentlich alle zumindest bis in T4, warscheinlich glücklich. Die RVRler kloppen sich im RVR, die PVPler leveln über SZs und die PVEler kloppen öffentliche Questes. Wunderbar! So, wie zu Start des Spiels kann man es sich nur wünschen, wo selbst in T2 und T1 Kriegslagern mehrere Leute stehen, sich für KTs sammeln oder Gruppen für SZs suchen.
Ich denke Neueinsteiger haben es zur Zeit sehr schwer. Entscheiden sich doch mal welche, den Testaccount umzuwandlen kommen sie in ein Gebiet, wo sie quasi alleine sind und alle Stunde mal über einen Mitspieler stolpern. Mir sind heute mehr Destors im T2 PVE begegnet als Ordis. Was die da wollten oder ob die sich verlaufen hatten, weiss ich nicht. Glaube aber einige hätten doch gerne wieder einen PVP Server...! Hier hilft auch selten eine Gilde etwas, da die meisten noch aktiven Gilden nur Highleveler haben von dem ein oder anderen Twink mal abgesehen. Das man später gezwunden wird, quasi im LdT zu leveln ist auch so ne Sache zwar kann man schon mal anfangen, die Scorpis usw. dort für später zu sammeln aber das zieht halt die wenigen noch vorhanden Spielern auch noch aus den restlichen Gebieten ab.

Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden. Es laggt zwar immernoch selbst im PVE aber das gehört schließlich zu WAR... es fehlen einfach neue Spieler daran würde auch, ich sags ausdrücklich, das zusammenlegen der noch beiden verbliebenen Server nichts ändern... den das sorgt auch nicht für neue Spieler sonder nur für mehr Twinks und Testaccounts im T1.


----------



## C0ntra (15. Mai 2010)

Soulis schrieb:


> Das T2 ist dermaßen tot, das es sogar quasi ewig dauert, einen KT auf die Beine zu stellen und selbst die sind selten voll. Ich habe mich bis jetzt zwar noch nicht ins RVR getraut, will erst noch etwas höher vom Rang her werden aber was man so liest das ist einfach schade.[...]
> 
> Fazit:
> [...]
> Ich denke Neueinsteiger haben es zur Zeit sehr schwer. Entscheiden sich doch mal welche, den Testaccount umzuwandlen kommen sie in ein Gebiet, wo sie quasi alleine sind und alle Stunde mal über einen Mitspieler stolpern. Mir sind heute mehr Destors im T2 PVE begegnet als Ordis. Was die da wollten oder ob die sich verlaufen hatten, weiss ich nicht.



Mein Tip, trau dich gleich. ;-) Die PvE T2-T4 Gebiete sind leer, da muss man sich nichts vor machen. Spieler sind schon da, aber quasi jeder geht ins RvR Gebiet. Wenn du also Spieler suchst, dann beginne dort mit der Suche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Mai 2010)

Außerdem: wer ne Gilde hat, kann dank Lehrlingssystem auch ins T4, einfach nen Lehrmeister suchen und dort mitkämpfen. Man bekommt RP und gut Exp und hat dabei noch Spaß im RvR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> dickes Rumgeschwalle ohne Gehalt.
> 
> 
> _Gebe ich gern zurück._
> ...





> Und nein, ich versuche nicht, alles im Status Quo zu halten, ich blicke aber eben nur etwas weiter, als bis zum nächsten Hügel, wenn es um Planung geht. Da ich mich nun selber häufiger mit solchen Problemen konfrontiert sehe (sowohl in der Biologie, als auch in meinen Hobbys, dem Modden), weiß ich langsam, wie man damit umgehen muss. Spieler neigen meist zu Schnellschuss Lösungen, die in den ersten Momenten gut klingen, auf lange Sicht aber entweder große Fehler bergen oder nicht funktionieren können. Meist führt die eigene Selbstüberschätzung noch zu total abstrusen Vorstellungen (denn es kann ja eh jeder ein MMO programmieren und Balancing ist ja sowas einfaches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, du blickst so weit und in der Biologie und beim Modden (und wohl auch bei sonst allem was du tust) siehst du dich mit denselben Problemen konfrontiert wie bei MMO - Gamedesign. Ahhja. Sorry, aber sonst gehts dir gut? Wie kommst du übrigens darauf, dass Mechaniken die sich in anderen MMOs über Jahre bewährt haben nun plötzlich "Schnellschuss" Lösungen sein sollen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass du oder ich ein MMO programmieren könnten oder das Balancing für Mythic übernehmen sollten.

DevDiary ist natürlich gut. Kommt ja von Müffik. Great and Awesome.

Gerade dein letzter zitierter Absatz ist das wovor ich eben warne. Ein Spiel in dem nur die (noch) aktiven Spieler entscheiden was gut ist wird zwangsläufig immer weiter auf die Interessen einer bestimmten Mehrheit zugeschnitten. Ist dies schon eine im Vergleich zum MMO-Gesamtkundenpotential eine Minderheit besteht Gefahr, dass das Spiel von seiner Community immer mehr in eine Nische gedrängt wird und immer weniger es spielen. Will man hingegen neue Spieler gewinnen muss man unter Umständen auch Entscheidungen treffen die bei den aktuellen Stammkunden nicht ganz so populär sind. Die Kunst ist es die einen nicht zu vergraulen und das Spiel trotzdem für die anderen attraktiver zu gestalten.

WAR bedient den Spielertyp von Pymonte et al. offensichtlich ganz gut. 5 Leute in diesem Thread nicht optimal, mich gar nicht und die 80% die aufgehört haben auch nicht gut genug. Eventuell sollte WAR auch versuchen von den 80% den ein oder anderen zu gewinnen anstatt das Spiel auf 15% der verbleibenden 20% zu optimieren...

PS: Ich habe keine Lust die anderen üblichen auch mit Aufmerksamkeit zu beschenken und da ich Pymonte am liebsten mag gibts nur über seinen Beitrag Unterhaltung!


----------



## Ankar (16. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele fast nur mit ner Stammgruppe, meistens in der Gilde.

Und das mit den Randoms abgrasen ist auch für uns total langweilig. Kein bisschen Anspruch, theoretisch müsste ich nur mein Allrounder spammen. Das Ts wird in solchen Szs nutzlos, da man weder Guard Switchen, Rezzen oder sonst was machen muss. Auch nicht fokussen, es reicht wenn jeder ein Ziel platt macht. Aber es gibt auch die Szenarien, in denen "Elite Stammis" der Zerris drinnen sind. Die sind spannend! Man will sich beweisen, dass man es mit der Stammgruppe aufnehmen konnte! Das war auch das gute an dem 6vs6 Sz! Klar es waren wieder Randoms drinn, die das Sz sehen wollten, doch wir haben auch viele spannende Szs gegen andere Stammis gehabt!

Darum wäre ich dafür, dass man das 6vs6 Sz wieder einführt. Es wäre dann für die Stammis geeignet. Die Randoms können selbst entscheiden, ob sie sich dort abfarmen lassen wollen. Doch man kann auch die normalen Szs joinen, damit nicht einfach keine Szs aufgehen.

MfG


----------



## Thurgom (16. Mai 2010)

Die Diskussion ist auch wieder soooo alt. Oh man...


Aber ich würde gerne mal wissen, wo sich hinter dem ganzen Gemeckere die Logik versteckt ??? Ich meine :

- es gibt auf beiden Seiten Chars, die noch unter Lev40 sind und solo SZ anmelden
- es gibt auf beiden Seiten Stammgruppen, die als Gruppe anmelden

Wie um Himmels Willen kann man bei diesen Tatsachen, die wohl keiner abstreiten kann, immer nur verlieren ??

Ich mein mal hat man eine SG auf seiner Seite und gewinnt und mal spielt man mit einem Haufen "Lowies" zusammen, gegen eine SG, und verliert... Aber auf längere Sicht gesehen, ist es doch recht ausgeglichen.

Wo ist da das Problem ??? Dass man evtl. einen Tag mal NUR auf den Sack bekommt ?? Meine Güte, dann geht man halt ne Runde questen oder LdT Mobs hauen.

Abgesehen davon ist es so unglaublich einfach in WAR eine Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen, ohne großen Aufwand. Das habe ich nach fünf Lev40 Chars schon oft genug gemerkt. Und 2 Heiler, 2 Tanks und 2 DD's zu finden, die dann auch noch heilen/guarden etc. ist nun wirklich nicht schwer und erhöht die Chancen auf erfolgreiches Zusammenspiel ungemein.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Mai 2010)

An dieser Stelle mal ein Review, wie gute Kritik aussieht und sich sinnvolle Vorschläge gestalten. Das Oldboy keine Ahnung hat, hat er ja nun schon mit dem Kommentar: 





> Wenn es sowieso nur 20 Leute die maximal Online sind in dem Bereich gibt, dann gibt es doch auch kein Risiko es hier großartig vielen zu vermasseln (was immer noch nur in deiner Befürchtung passiert - eventuell könnten diese 20 Leute dann endlich mal interessante und spannende SCs erleben). Im schlimmsten Fall vergrault man 20 Leute - was macht es also aus?


_ 
_bewiesen. Denn erst groß Rumtönen, dass es besser für die Spieler ist und das man das Spiel ja auf maximale Attraktivität für neue Spieler auslegen soll, dann aber im gleichen Atemzug sagen: Es ist ja eh egal, ob diese 20 Leute dann gar kein Spaß haben oder etwas. Sind ja eh nur 20. Großes Kino.

Der Rest ist eh wieder nur: ich habe keine Argumente, also betreibe ich Userbashing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, hier das Review von Testpig, kritisch und mit vielen guten Ideen:

http://www.youtube.com/user/testpig_
_


----------



## Jaimewolf (16. Mai 2010)

Userbashing betreibt hier nur der möchtegernelitäre WAR-Fanatiker. Mit dieser engstirnigen und arroganten Einstellung gegenüber Meinungsäußerungen von Wiedereinsteigern und Neulingen, macht er alles richtig, um WAR wirklich in ein negatives Zeitalter der (Abonnenten)Abrechung zu bringen. Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.

Und wer legt die Rahmenbestimmungen für konstuktive Kritik fest? Du? 

Ergo, mach dich nicht lächerlich mit deinen nach Konformität schreienden Beträgen. Vielleicht solltest du dir mal über einen Realitätsverlust Gedanken machen. Eine Meinungsäußerung zu einem Sachverhalt, für den jeder für sich entscheidet, ob er ihm gefällt oder nicht, ist keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit, noch erfordert er konstruktive Kritik. 
Entscheide ich mich zu sagen, Opelautos kaufe ich nicht, weil ich ein Montagsauto erwischte oder der Service schlecht ist, dann ist das als Konsument meine eigene freie Entscheidung zu sagen, was ich an Produkt xyz als negativ empfinde. Und so stellt es sich auch mit meinem persönlichen Fazit zu WAR dar. D.H., ein Populismus- und Forenzensurminister, wie Pymonte, muß das akzeptieren. 

Du kannst daher gerne anderer Meinung sein und ebenfalls deine eigenen subjektiven Eindrücke schildern bzw. selber konstruktive Kritik an WAR üben. Man muß auch nicht auf einen Nenner kommen und wird man bei abweichenden Meinungen auch nicht, aber dennoch wäre ein weniger aggressives arrogantes und engstirniges Verhalten gegenüber, den von deiner Meinung, abweichenden Meinungen angebrachter und würde sicherlich nicht ein derartig allgemeinaggressives Diskussionsniveau zu Tage fördern.

Zur konstruktiven Kritik: Die 32-39er seperat zu trennen mag angesichts der niedrigen Spielerzahlen nicht unbedingt sinnvoll erscheinen in Bezug auf dann zu Stande kommender Szenarien. Es sollte aber eine Lösung her, um die SGs von den Randomanmeldern zu trennen. Zwei Anmeldebuttons für U40 waren kein schlechter Vorschlag. Man entscheidet sich eben, ob man gegen andere U40 antreten möchte oder sich zu den 40ern und ihren Sgs gesellt.

Zum Leveln bis 40 in den Ldt: Nein, das wäre sowieso der falsche Ansatz. Erstens spielt man War des PvP/RvR wegens. Wenn ich Pve möchte, dann nehme ich Lotr Online oder Wow. Die können das besser. Zweitens levelt es sich in den Ldt sterbenslangweilig. Stumpfsinnig in der Gruppe Mobs an ein und der selben Stelle klopfen macht in einem RvR/PvP-Spiel nicht lange Spaß. Drittens zieht man durch das Pve in den Ldt die ohnehin schon magere RvR-Population aus den T-Gebieten. Hier findet also ein Widerspruch im Konzept statt.

Jop!


----------



## Casp (16. Mai 2010)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Entscheide ich mich zu sagen, Opelautos kaufe ich nicht, weil ich ein Montagsauto erwischte oder der Service schlecht ist, dann ist das als Konsument meine eigene freie Entscheidung zu sagen, was ich an Produkt xyz als negativ empfinde. Und so stellt es sich auch mit meinem persönlichen Fazit zu WAR dar. D.H., ein Populismus- und Forenzensurminister, wie Pymonte, muß das akzeptieren.



Du kannst aber nicht sagen, Opelautos kaufst du dir nicht, weil sie nur 10km/h schnell fahren. Aber genau dies hast du in deinem Wiedereinsteigerfazit zu WAR getan, z.b. im Bezug auf die Community.


----------



## kiexa117 (16. Mai 2010)

WAR ist geil auch wenn es frustmomente hat.
Die die hier so gros gegen WAR reden waren wahrscheinlich nur noobs die im spiel jedem aufm sack gegangen sind weil sie alles besser wissen, schlussendlich wurden sie nur noch geflamt und abgefarmt weil sie so schlecht waren und geben jetzt halt dem spiel die schuld dafür.XD
Naja, bitte jetzt keine von euren intelligenten antworten hab den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und kann das gesölze nicht mehr sehen.(kommt ja sowieso gleich ne bescheuerte besserwisser antwort)

WAR Rules !!!!!


----------



## Miracolax (16. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ja, du blickst so weit und in der Biologie und beim Modden (und wohl auch bei sonst allem was du tust) siehst du dich mit denselben Problemen konfrontiert wie bei MMO - Gamedesign. Ahhja. Sorry, aber sonst gehts dir gut? Wie kommst du übrigens darauf, dass Mechaniken die sich in anderen MMOs über Jahre bewährt haben nun plötzlich "Schnellschuss" Lösungen sein sollen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass du oder ich ein MMO programmieren könnten oder das Balancing für Mythic übernehmen sollten.



Von einem Modder zu sprechen nur weil man mal versehntlich über seinen PC gestolpert ist und sich dabei die Seitenwand geöffnet hat ist wohl ein wenig weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann sich wohl jeder gleich als Gottkaiser der Modderszene bezeichnen der mal sein DVD-Laufwerk austauscht oder so...

Ansonsten sagt es doch viel über die sogenannte Langzeitmotivation eines Spiels aus wenn man, wie man so oft hier liest, sich den 234. Twink erstellt (erstellen muss?) aber hey, "es macht ja Spass". Da freut man sich doch wenigstens nicht umsonst wieder mal aus T1 rausgekommen zu sein, "weil das ja so unkoordiniert ist", Trial sei Dank. Kann man glauben, muss man aber nicht. Um Scheinargumente war die Hardcore-Fanbase doch noch nie verlegen, Hauptsache alles was halbwegs nach Kritik aussieht wird damit abgewürgt bzw. man spricht schon im Vorfeld jedem TE seine Ernsthaftigkeit ab der nicht gleich im Titel "Hallelujah WAR" drinstehen hat. Ist ja eh nur verkapptes Bashing. Hilft auch das nicht reportet man eben in einer Tour. Also nix neues von der WAR-Front  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (16. Mai 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Ansonsten sagt es doch viel über die sogenannte Langzeitmotivation eines Spiels aus wenn man, wie man so oft hier liest, sich den 234. Twink erstellt (erstellen muss?) aber hey, "es macht ja Spass". Da freut man sich doch wenigstens nicht umsonst wieder mal aus T1 rausgekommen zu sein, "weil das ja so unkoordiniert ist", Trial sei Dank. Kann man glauben, muss man aber nicht. Um Scheinargumente war die Hardcore-Fanbase doch noch nie verlegen, Hauptsache alles was halbwegs nach Kritik aussieht wird damit abgewürgt bzw. man spricht schon im Vorfeld jedem TE seine Ernsthaftigkeit ab der nicht gleich im Titel "Hallelujah WAR" drinstehen hat. Ist ja eh nur verkapptes Bashing. Hilft auch das nicht reportet man eben in einer Tour. Also nix neues von der WAR-Front
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich spiele gerne und häufig (neue) Twinks, was aber nichts mit der Langzeitmotivation zutun hat, sondern viel mehr damit, dass einfach jede Klasse enrom interessant ist und mein Interesse weckt. 
Und bei den Aussagen des TE's muss man ganz klar differenzieren: Er hat mit der Aussage recht, dass Stammgruppen die Szenarien stark dominieren, was sich gerade auf Spieler auswirkt, die noch nicht auf Stufe 40 angekommen sind. Aber alles andere ist einfach nur Schwachsinn:

Die Community von Warhammer ist eine der besseren im MMO-Genre (meiner Meinung nach nur von LotRo übertroffen was die bekanntesten Spiele angeht), allerdings schliesst der Threadersteller von ein paar negativ auffallenden Vollidioten gleich auf die Allgemeinheit der Spieler, anders kann ich mir seine Aussagen nicht erklären. Und bloß aufgrund der Notwendigkeit von Teamfähigkeit ist Warhammer noch lange nicht "casual"-feindlich.

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen - Warhammer ist lange nicht perfekt und es ist leicht, das Spiel zu kritisieren, aber nicht so schwachsinnig und schlichtweg falsch wie hier geschehen.

Und immernoch stelle ich mir die Frage, was euch veranlasst, ein Warhammer-Forum zu besuchen.


----------



## Klimpergeld (16. Mai 2010)

omg. Dagegen is das WoW-Forum ja eine selbsthilfegruppe. Was hier an aggressionen in der luft liegt^^


----------



## Jaimewolf (17. Mai 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Und immernoch stelle ich mir die Frage, was euch veranlasst, ein Warhammer-Forum zu besuchen.



Daß, z.B. WAR mehr Potential hat als es ausspielt und ich damals dem Hype gnadenlos folgte mitsamt der Collectors Edition. Das ist schade. Und natürlich, weil die ungebrenzten T1-Trial-Accounts wirklich viel Spaß bringen.


----------



## Casp (17. Mai 2010)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Daß, z.B. WAR mehr Potential hat als es ausspielt und ich damals dem Hype gnadenlos folgte mitsamt der Collectors Edition. Das ist schade. Und natürlich, weil die ungebrenzten T1-Trial-Accounts wirklich viel Spaß bringen.



Vom Potential ist aber in deinen Beiträgen nur wenig zu lesen. Ich bin dem Hype auch gnadenlos gefolgt, allerdings gefällt mir das Spiel, auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen (viel) mehr Potenzial gehabt hätte. 
Deshalb lasse ich mich trotzdem nicht über die Community aus oder schreibe in einem Forum, wie schlecht das Spiel doch sei.


----------



## Wase (17. Mai 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil als Neueinsteiger habe bisher ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht, 


Ich bin vor ca 2 Wochen zu War gekommen nach längerer Zeit bei WoW wo ich hauptsächlich Pve gespielt habe und das in einer recht großen Gilde mit allem Schnick Schnack (Raids, Gildenführung und Raidleiter)
Nach den Zerfall meiner Gilde in WoW und dem herunterladen des Trialacc. spielte ich zuerst einen Sigmar auf dem Server Drakenwald da dort die Population laut aussagen in den gänigen Foren auch in den unteren T-Stufen noch recht gut gegeben ist/war.
Nachdem ich mit dem Siggi dann im T3 angekommen war und feststellen musste das sich aufgrund einer großen Twinkwelle von Heilerchars die Sc´s zu 80% auf Orderseite aus Heilern zusammensetzen rerollte ich auf meinen jetzigen Main-Char den Slayer der mir auch zurzeit noch sehr viel vergnügen bereitet. Ich lasse mal eine kurze übersicht meiner Erfahrungen in den verschiedenen T-Stufen folgen:

Tier1 (hauptsächlich Imp): alles etwas chaotisch oRvR daher kaum gemacht auch aus Angst einfach noch zu wenig davon zu verstehen nach jahrelangem only Pve Spielen. Daher zu 90% in den Sc´s gelevelt Solo.
Fazit:hat mich überzeugt daher auch uppgrade auf den vollaccount.

Tier2: gute Bevölkerungsdichte soviel schonmal vorab. Es gibt genügend Mitspieler auch Neu- bzw Wiedereinsteiger so das es zu sowohl genügend aktivität im oRvR als auch in den Sc´s kommt.
Meine ersten Erfahrungen im oRvR durchweg ausgeglichen mal gewinnt man mal wird man böse plattgewalzt aber es macht Spaß im großen und ganzen das es "Frustmomente" gibt ist denke ich für meinen Teil bei einem Pvp-Spiel wohl ganz normal. Sc gehen zur Primetime instant auf daher auch für mich als wirklich viel Spieler genug zu tun. Ich gewöhne mich so langsam an die mechanik und habe meinen Spaß dabei. Hier finden auch meine ersten begegnungen mit Stamm/Gildengrp in den unteren Tierstufen statt. Ich sehe nach kurzer Zeit das man als einzelangemeldeter Spieler es schwer hat gegen eine gebaute Grp zu bestehen und suche mir daher 5 andere Leute zusammen um mit diesen mein Glück zu versuchen. Daraufhin werden 90% der Sc´s zum Win was auch schon wieder fast zu einfach ist. Alles in allem eine Sehr lustige Zeit nichts zu beanstanden. 

Tier3: auch hier ist die Bevölkerungsdichte noch gut wenn man auch merkt das es leicht weniger Spieler sind als im T2.
Hierbei sehe ich allerdings das erste mal große Nachteile eines Spieles das seinen Fokus stark auf oRvR legt. Die Fraktionen sind hier das erste mal stark unausgeglichen so das es regelmässig dazu kommt das 1 KT (Kriegstrupp ca gleichzusetzen mit Raidgruppe bei WoW) meiner Fraktion der Order von der doppelten bis dreifachen Anzahl an Destrospielern einfach überrannt wird. Nicht wirklich schön als mmorpg spieler der ersten Stunde sehe ich aber hier drüber hinweg und setze meinen Fokus in die Szenarien. In den Szenarien auch hier ausgeglichen mal gewinnt man eine reihe mal bekommt man eine ganze Weile böse aufs Fressbrett ohne das das eine oder andere überwiegen würde. Auch noch ein sehr guter Gesamteindruck wenn auch leicht getrübt dadurch das oRvR bedingt durch die unausgewogenheit der Fraktionen nicht immer gut Spielbar war.

Tier4: der große Kritikpunkt des Themenerstellers deshalb hier auch etwas ausführlicher: 
Meine ersten T4 erfahrungen sammelte ich vor ca 2 Tagen im oRvR und es machte unheimlich viel Spaß da es das erste mal ausgeglichene Mengenverhältnisse gab auf beiden Seiten wenn auch zu etwas späterer Stunde dann meine Fraktion deutlich in der überzahl war was für mich sehr beeindruckend anzusehen war (ca 120 Spieler der selben Fraktion die sich in einem Gebiet tummeln sehe ich hier das erste mal) es kommt ein gutes Schlachtenfeeling auf und trotz meines lvl´s (32) habe ich das Gefühl etwas zum Erfolg beitragen zu können wenn auch meine Lebenserwartung teilweise recht kurz ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zu meinen weiteren Efahrungen im oRvR in den folgenden Tagen kann ich nur sagen das es Spaß gemacht hat, sich oft Gruppen gefunden haben die mich trotz meines Lvl´s anstandslos mitgenommen haben und die Kräfteverhältnisse ausgeglichen waren.

Natürlich vernachlässigte ich auch meine Liebgewonnen Szenarien nicht:

Erste Sc-Erfahrung: Schweißnass und voller Furcht vor den schon in den Foren verufenen Stammgrp. prompt eine Klatsche bekommen 500 zu 48 aber seltsamerweise dabei 1200 Ruf bekommen. Schulterzucken meinerseits, weiter angemeldet und Erfahren was Bombergrpuppen sind und weshalb man diese als Gegner meiden sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Die nächsten 45 minuten mehrfach böse abgefarmt worden. Nach der etwa 12ten Schlacht mit diesem Ausgang erste leichte Frusterscheinungen. Dann plötzlich der Knoten platzt und etwas 1,5 Std durchgehend gewonnen, mein Rufrang fühlt sich rasant(wessentlich schneller als mein EP-Balken bemerke ich).
Mit lvl 33 und 45% habe ich bereits die Rufstufe voll und beschließe das erste mal in meiner War Zeit mich in die Länder der Toten zu begeben. Hier Grinde ich einfach etwas und mache innerhalb kürzester Zeit mein Lvl up zu 34. Frisch gestärkt vom Ausbilder begebe ich mich wieder in die Szenarien worauf das oben genannte Spiel wieder von vorne beginnt. Einer ganzen Reihe von Niederlagen folgt eine grandiose Reihe (subjektiv aufgrund der Niederlagen) von Siegen. Ruf ist wieder extrem schnell voll trotz knapp 20k exp bei Sieg in den Sc´s also Ruf voll ab in die ltd rest aufgrinden zum Lvl up (Stand heute morgen) 

Mein Fazit zum T4 daher: 

Es hält sich gut die Wagge, ja es gibt Frustmomente bedingt duch die Lvl-Spanne und vorallem durch die Itemschere mit dem steigenden Rufrang allerdings hatte ich für meinen Teil wirklich nur selten das Gefühl vollkommen unnütz in den Sc oder im Kt zu sein. Auch mir war es möglich lvl 40 Spieler zur Strecke zu bringen auch wenn es momente gab wo ich aufgrund der oben genannten Dinge bei einigen Spielern oder Grp. Chancenlos war . 
Allerdings wurde dies nie zu einen Dauerzustand wodurch mir der Spielspaß erhalten blieb bisher. 




Generelles: 
Ich werde weiter War Spielen bisher macht es mir Spaß und es ist Einsteigerfreundlich. Zudem muss ich nicht mehr unmengen an Zeit ingame verbringen sondern kann mich auch für eine halbe Std einloggen und in den Sc meinen Spaßß haben und durch das Markensystem dort etwas ereichen. Mir sind die Fehler des Spiels sehrwohl bewußt allerdings als jemand der wirklich fast alles an mmorpg´s gespielt hat auf dem Markt weiß ich das es bisher kein fehlerloses System gibt und in allen Foren in jeder Community es immer ein für und wieder gibt. Für Neueinsteiger bzw Quereinsteiger gibt es hier einiges Neues zu sehen und zu erleben und es gibt neben WoW nunmal nicht allzuviele alternativen daher am besten selber anspielen und sich eine eigene Meinung bilden. 

MFG Wase


----------



## Pymonte (17. Mai 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Von einem Modder zu sprechen nur weil man mal versehntlich über seinen PC gestolpert ist und sich dabei die Seitenwand geöffnet hat ist wohl ein wenig weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na zum Glück weißt du nicht, was ein Modder ist. Nein, ich rede nicht von Casemods am PC, sondern vom Modden an PC Spielen respektive mit Open Source Programmen. Anfangen tut modden schon beim einfachen Editor (WC3 World Editor, NWN Editor, Hammereditor) und geht bis zu Open Source Daten wie bei Gothic usw.

Dann sollte man schon das ein oder andere 3D Programm besitzen und beherrschen, wenns ums Shapen neuer Objekte geht, und wenigstens ein bisschen die gängigen Programmiersprachen beherrschen (ok, das mach ich nur untergeordnet, schließlich arbeite ich nciht allein. Für sowas gibts Informatikstudenten^^)

Aber hey, schön, dass du dein Unwissen mal wieder voll und ganz zur Schau gestell hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (17. Mai 2010)

Nur so als Einwurf, da hat er sich wohl ein wenig vergaloppiert, die Modifikation von Gehäusen fällt auch unter den Begriff "Modden" wobei hier eben das Modifizieren von Programmen gemeint ist.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Mai 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Nur so als Einwurf, da hat er sich wohl ein wenig vergaloppiert, die Modifikation von Gehäusen fällt auch unter den Begriff "Modden" wobei hier eben das Modifizieren von Programmen gemeint ist.



ja, das ist auch modden, hätte aber überhaupt kein Sinn an dieser Stelle gemacht^^


----------



## Fusselbirne (17. Mai 2010)

Wase schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht


Danke für den langen und ausfürlichen Erfahrungsbericht.Tut gut,mal endlich detalliert etwas über jedes T Gebiet zu hören.Vielleicht kram ich mal meinen T4 Blackork oder Shami raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (17. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle mal ein Review, wie gute Kritik aussieht und sich sinnvolle Vorschläge gestalten. Das Oldboy keine Ahnung hat, hat er ja nun schon mit dem Kommentar: _
> _bewiesen. Denn erst groß Rumtönen, dass es besser für die Spieler ist und das man das Spiel ja auf maximale Attraktivität für neue Spieler auslegen soll, dann aber im gleichen Atemzug sagen: Es ist ja eh egal, ob diese 20 Leute dann gar kein Spaß haben oder etwas. Sind ja eh nur 20. Großes Kino.
> 
> Der Rest ist eh wieder nur: ich habe keine Argumente, also betreibe ich Userbashing
> ...



Bitte genauer lesen. Ich halte die Änderung für sinnvoll, weil ich nicht glaube, dass keine SCs mehr aufgehen würden - das ist einzig und allein (ich sags schon zum xten Mal) eine Befürchtung die deiner Fantasie entspringt. Es kann genausogut sein, dass viel mehr 32-39 Spieler aktiv SCs spielen würden anstelle von "ich grinde so schnell es geht in LDT hoch" und plötzlich eine aktive T 3,5 SC Population vorhanden wäre (die Hoffnung die ich hätte und weshalb ich diesen vorschlag mache).

Der Mut diese Möglichkeit wahrzunehmen würde WAR eben gut tun, aber das verstehst du nicht oder willst es nicht verstehen und flamest lieber völlig an dem vorbei was ich gesagt habe.

Im Übrigen sind die 20 Spieler von 32-39 immer noch dein Beitrag zur Diskussion und wenn es wirklich so wenige sind, dann bezweifle ich stark, dass die Spielerzahlen in WAR sich stabilisiert haben (vielleicht die Free Trial User....).


----------



## Pymonte (17. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bitte genauer lesen. Ich halte die Änderung für sinnvoll, weil ich nicht glaube, dass keine SCs mehr aufgehen würden - das ist einzig und allein (ich sags schon zum xten Mal) eine Befürchtung die deiner Fantasie entspringt.


 
Ja, wenn du meinst. Ich bin derzeit anfang T4 mit nem Twink: a) bin ich nicht mehr oder weniger gefrustet im Sc. Denn SGs nerven alle, auch 40ger, da würde eine Trennung also nur nen Aufschub gewähren (mal abgesehen davon, dass sich dann eh R39 SGs bilden, die dann erst recht alle abfarmen, denn so viel EP geben die Szenarios nun auch nicht). Und b) sind es wirklich verdammt wenig Leute. Die sich dann auch noch auf PvE/RvR/Sc aufteilen. Ich war gestern eine Stunde lang der einzige unter 40ger im Sc und dann kam ab und an mal einer dazu (auf beiden Seiten). Wenn also von sagen wir 20 Leuten 10 im RvR sind, 4 PvE machen (Instanz, LdT, also alles Sachen, wo man nicht ins Sc geht. Questen zähle ich da nciht dazu). Dann sind noch Stolze 6 Leute online, die Sc machen auf beiden Seiten. Das Sc wird ca alle 45min - 2h aufgehen und sicherlich Mordsspaß machen...not


----------



## OldboyX (17. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du meinst. Ich bin derzeit anfang T4 mit nem Twink: a) bin ich nicht mehr oder weniger gefrustet im Sc. Denn SGs nerven alle, auch 40ger, da würde eine Trennung also nur nen Aufschub gewähren (mal abgesehen davon, dass sich dann eh R39 SGs bilden, die dann erst recht alle abfarmen, denn so viel EP geben die Szenarios nun auch nicht). Und b) sind es wirklich verdammt wenig Leute. Die sich dann auch noch auf PvE/RvR/Sc aufteilen. Ich war gestern eine Stunde lang der einzige unter 40ger im Sc und dann kam ab und an mal einer dazu (auf beiden Seiten). Wenn also von sagen wir 20 Leuten 10 im RvR sind, 4 PvE machen (Instanz, LdT, also alles Sachen, wo man nicht ins Sc geht. Questen zähle ich da nciht dazu). Dann sind noch Stolze 6 Leute online, die Sc machen auf beiden Seiten. Das Sc wird ca alle 45min - 2h aufgehen und sicherlich Mordsspaß machen...not



Du bitte lesen nochmal was ich schon vorschlagen seit ewig?

- Trennung der Tiers

UND

- Trennung Random vs. SG

UND

- X-Realm SCs

Du verstehen was Konjunktion ist ja?

Mein Gott echt aber Pymonte.... 

Und du musst wirklich nicht in 100 Posts immer wieder deine panische Angst, dass vielleicht keine SCs mehr aufgehen könnten zum Ausdruck bringen. Ich habs verstanden, halte dennoch daran fest, dass diese 3 Änderungen besser für das Spiel wären als der jetzige Zustand. Du offensichtlich nicht (wobei du dir bei der Trennung Random vs. SG wohl nicht mehr so ganz sicher bist - vor ca. 2 Monaten warst du auch davon ein absoluter Gegner, aber jetzt wo Mythic in die Richtung Tests durchführt....).


----------



## Klimpergeld (17. Mai 2010)

@ wase: Danke für deine ausführliche beschreibung. 

Ich würde mir eigentlich lieber die cd holen anstatt diese monsterdatenmenge zu downloaden aber wies aussieht bekommt man in nicht-online-shops kein warhammer mehr.


----------



## wiligut (17. Mai 2010)

Wase schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil als Neueinsteiger habe bisher ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht,
> ...
> Tier2: ...  Ich sehe nach kurzer Zeit das man als einzelangemeldeter Spieler es schwer hat gegen eine gebaute Grp zu bestehen und suche mir daher 5 andere Leute zusammen um mit diesen mein Glück zu versuchen. Daraufhin werden 90% der Sc´s zum Win was auch schon wieder fast zu einfach ist. Alles in allem eine Sehr lustige Zeit nichts zu beanstanden.
> ...
> ...



Schönes Fazit, welches sich ziemlich genau mit meinen Erfahrungen aus diversen Twinks deckt. Die zentrale Erkenntniss hattest du ja bereits im T2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diese verliert gerade im T4 nichts von ihrer Gültigkeit. Was du zu den T4 Szenarien geschrieben hast, wird auch bei steigendem Level und RR so bleiben. Solo anmelden ist halt gefährlich. Mal hast du eine koordinierte Gruppe auf deiner Seite, ergo meistens ein Sieg. Mal stehst du und andere unkoordiniert dagegen, ergo Niederlage. Da hilft nur selber koordinieren und auf der Gewinnerseite stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst wenn sich 2 pre-made Gruppen auf beiden Seiten gegenüberstehen wird RR/Ausrüstung/Zusammenstellung der Gruppe wirklich entscheidend. 

Ansonsten hast du dir für deinen Einstieg eigentlich einen guten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht, da nun Patch 1.3.5 kommt, der neben vielen guten Dingen die ich hier nicht weiter ausführen möchte, das verhasste brain-afk bombing und das Autoattack-stacking entschärfen wird. Bomben wird es weiter geben, aber es wird komplizierter und damit für so manchen unattraktiv. Unsere 2 Gildenbomben sehen jedenfalls dem Patch voller Misstrauen entgegen und genießen nach eigenen Angaben derzeit noch ihre Überlegenheit. Eigentlich heulen sie uns im TS die Ohren voll, aber irgendwie hat keiner Mitleid^^


----------



## wiligut (17. Mai 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> @ wase: Danke für deine ausführliche beschreibung.
> 
> Ich würde mir eigentlich lieber die cd holen anstatt diese monsterdatenmenge zu downloaden aber wies aussieht bekommt man in nicht-online-shops kein warhammer mehr.



Würdest du eine CD kaufen, müsstest du dennoch massiv patchen, daher doch besser gleich den direkten Weg. Der Testclient ist von der Datenmenge deutlich schlanker als die Vollversion. Probiers doch damit einfach aus


----------



## Pymonte (17. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Du bitte lesen nochmal was ich schon vorschlagen seit ewig?
> 
> - Trennung der Tiers
> 
> ...



Tja, ich bin auch immer noch gegen Crossrealm und immer noch gegen deinen Vorschlag von Trennung von Rnd vs SG. Der Unterschied liegt im Detail, aber ich will, dass die Spieler sich entscheiden, ob sie sich als Gruppe anmelden gegen Random oder gegen andere SG. Du wolltest (vielleicht willst du es ja plötzlich nicht mehr) einfach immer nur Gruppenanmeldung getrennt von den Einzelanmeldungen haben. Es hat sich also nix geändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (17. Mai 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Würdest du eine CD kaufen, müsstest du dennoch massiv patchen, daher doch besser gleich den direkten Weg. Der Testclient ist von der Datenmenge deutlich schlanker als die Vollversion. Probiers doch damit einfach aus



Ach, seit wann gibt es denn wieder einen aktuellen Trial Client?

Konnte dazu leider nichts finden, daher verwundert mich die Aussage ein wenig, bisherige Stand war, man muss das gesamte Spiel runter laden.
Entweder direkt, oder wenn es wirklich einen Trial Client noch gibt, dann wohl spätestens wenn es mit dem Patchen los geht.

Der Client dürfte um 11 GB liegen, wenn man von den DvDs installiert, hat man noch ca. 4 GB an Daten zu saugen, also ist man da schon etwas schneller fertig.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2010)

Es ist beinahe unglaublich wieviel Text hier verschrieben wird um die Grundaussage: "Du bist ein Depp und ich werd's Dir auch beweisen" nur schön zu verpacken. Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn es in einer Diskussion heftiger zu geht aber dieser joviale Unterton, der sich langsam in die Beiträge mischt, ist für mich ein deutliches Anzeichen, dass es Euch schon lange nicht mehr darum geht, eine gesittete Diskussion zu führen.

Um es kurz zu machen: Geht das in diesem beleidigendem Tonfall weiter, bekommt die ganze Herrenriege eine Verwarnung. Damit dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen, OldboyX, Pymonte und Jaimewolf.

Edit: Gröbste Schnitzer entfernt


----------



## Klimpergeld (17. Mai 2010)

naja bei der cd sind noch 30 tage gametime dabei. Und obs schneller oder langsamer geht hängt von der internetverbindung ab.
da ist meine nicht ganz vorne mit dabei.

Ich freu mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ÌCh hab gar kein verständnis für die, denen das spiel nicht mehr wirklich gefällt und dies weiterspielen. Wenn ichs nich mag spring ich einfach zum nächsten.

Ein bisschen dumm finde ich, dass man sich pro server für 1 fraktion entscheiden muss. An sich ist das system super weil man eine gewisse loyalität entwickelt, aber bei 2 deutschen servern ist es recht suboptimal *grins*


----------



## Terlian (17. Mai 2010)

Handbuch zum angucken, nicht mehr aktuell, aber zum drüber lesen nicht schlecht, und 3 nette Postkarten gibt es auch noch in der DvD Schachtel.
Auf der DvD sind auch noch Videos, aber denke mal die kennt man wohl inzwischen schon.

Zudem wäre noch anzumerken, wenn du das Spiel kaufst, kommst du meistens im ersten Monat etwas günstiger weg - je nachdem wo du es eben kaufst.
Im Schnitt kostet das Spiel 10 Euro, wenn du es direkt online aktivierst werden um die 13 Euro fällig, also 3 Euro gespart und noch ein paar nette Beigaben im Paket.


----------



## Jaimewolf (17. Mai 2010)

@Noxiel: Dein Einsatz ist zielführend und gerechtfertigt. Eine wirklich außenstehende Neutralität war hier wirklich von Nöten.


----------



## Casp (17. Mai 2010)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> @Noxiel: Dein Einsatz ist zielführend und gerechtfertigt. Eine wirklich außenstehende Neutralität war hier wirklich von Nöten.



Schleimer...


----------



## Churchak (17. Mai 2010)

lol das mirakuli hat es auch in den thread geschafft. schade nur 1 tag früher und ich hät die wette gewonnen. *g*

@Klimpergeld ich bin mir nun ned 100% sicher aber die 30 tage freispielzeit sind auch in der online version vorhanden. und naja das handbuch ist inzwichen sogut wie nix mehr wert da sich son haufen verändert hat (vorallem in sachen berufen und so) bzw da man im spiel ne sehr gute einführung hat die einem erklärt wie man was machen kann.Bzw werden zumindest auf drake/orderseite auch immer noch fragen im /ratschlag bzw startergildenchat beantwortet falls da welche auftauchen.

@casp rofl mir lag das gleiche auf der zunge hattes nur wieder gelöscht des lieben friedens willen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 
*


----------



## Klimpergeld (17. Mai 2010)

tut mir leid aber da muss ich casp zustimmen.	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm ja aber wenn ichs online kaufe muss ich erst wieder 3 tage warten *ungeduldig tippel und grins*

ich kanns ja nachkaufen. Schließlich kann man den cd key auch noch später aktivieren oder?


----------



## C0ntra (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hab es mir über Amazon damals bestellt, der Download-Anteil ist schon deutlich geringer. Die alte Trialversion enthält nur die T1 Gebiete und ist somit schon wesentlich kleiner, wie das Hauptspiel. Der Streaming-Client ist nochmals kleiner, lädt wohl während des Spielens benötigte Daten, mit dem hab ich aber keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Klimpergeld (17. Mai 2010)

die trial version hab ich schon. die ging zwar schnell aber immer noch 3 stunden downloadzeit...
Aber ich werds wohl ne zeit lang spielen und ich finde, wenn ich ein spiel teste, kann ich mir keine eigene meinung machen, wenn mich keine gilde aufnehmen kann weil ich einen testaccount hab, wenn ich das ah nicht nutzen kann etc.
Dann erlebe ich das spiel nicht in vollem umfang und ich würde auch gern mehr von der welt sehen als das t1 gebiet der jeweiligen rasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (17. Mai 2010)

Imperium T1 steht dir offen, da kannst du schon einmal einiges erleben, normale Quests, öffentliche Quests mit den jeweiligen Bossen, sowie das offene RvR.
Szenarien (Schlachtfelder) gibt es durchgehend 2 (Nordwacht und Tore von Ekrund), sowie abwechselnd ein drittes als wochenweises "Event".
Sobald du ins zweite Kapitel im T1 läufst, landest du automatisch in der Anfängergilde, also auch als Trial Spieler hast du dort Anschluss bzw. Ansprechpartner.
Alle Berufe kannst du ebenso testen, bzw. Talismane in deine Rüstungen einbauen sofern diese einen entsprechenden Platz haben.
Du kannst mit anderen Spielern normal handeln, also auch Gegenstände kaufen und verkaufen - aber eben nur im Imperium T1.

Die anderen Startgebiete (Zwerge und Elfen) sowie weitere Gebiete kann man dann nur mit der Vollversion erleben.
Das Auktionshaus und die Bank sind in Altdorf, also hast du darauf ebenso keinen Zugriff.
Fliege und Reiten ist ebenso nicht drin, aber in der ersten Instanz (Tal des Jäges) kann man beim Endboss einen Umhang erhalten und mit diesem alle 20 Min. für 5 Min. (Schaden bricht den Effekt ab) schneller laufen... als Hirsch.

Also unterm Strich wird da einem schon einiges geboten.

Da bietet die endlose Trial von StarTrek Online schon eine Ecke weniger, zwar hat man da Zugriff auf die Bank, darf aber mit niemanden handeln und es scheint auch nach den ersten 3 Missionen schon zu Ende zu sein.
Irgendwie hängt man im Sol System (wo es irgendwie nichts mehr zu tun gibt) fest, kann von dort aus zwar raus fliegen, aber kommt in keine andere Gebiete mehr rein.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. Mai 2010)

Das Problem am T Konzept, ist dass Konzept selbst und der SC Pool ist eh recht schlecht umgesetzt. Da man eben das Problem hat, dass PVP auch im Endgame eine tragende Rolle spielt und kein Zusatz ist, wie bei anderen MMOS (HDRO, WOW usw. oder Guild Wars sind Beispiel dafür wo PVP nebenbei läuft).
Es ist immer das selbe. Man "quält" sich am Anfang erstmal mit dem Spiel. Das Tut ist für die Katze und bringt einen nicht wirklich näher ans Spiel. Denn am Anfang lernt man die skills ja erst kennen, sowie Talente und andere Dinge. Das Problem ist nur man hat 0 Plan und 0 Übersicht über das Gesamt Konzept des Spieles. Man steht also da und schaut sich um, in einer WElt die ienen völlig Fremd ist. Dabei wird man wenn man sofort ins PVP einsteigt und sofort am "gemosche" teilnimmt, ja eh nur Opfer. Daher lernt man nicht das Spiel kennen. Man sieht bissel wie ein SC läuft, aber dat bekommt man auch mit Level 7 oder Level 14 oder 20 hin etc.
Das Problem ist man hat diese Grenzen. Rang 10/RR10, Rang 20/RR20 wo man dann diese ganzen Items die man sich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt erfarmt, tragen kann. 2 Ränge hackt man sich dann entlich mal richtig durch die Gegend. Man steht länger, kann gut heilen oder mal wirklich tanken. Dann puff ist man 12 oder 22 oder 32 und muss sich wieder von vorne vermöbeln lassen.
Das Konzept ist bei einem PVP Spiel teilweise frustend und macht kein Spaß. Da man ewig brauch um dann entlich Endgame mal mit zu moschen.

Bei vielen PVP Games steigt man im PVP auch auf. Also man fängt als kleiner Fregatten Pilot an und steigt dann im PVP oder als Miner eben auf. Man arbeit für seine Gilde Rohstoffe ab, lernt besondere Jobs damit man besondere Aufgaben erfüllen kann usw. Aber bei WAR bekommt man nur bessere Ausrüstung, um dass zu machen was man vorher ja schon die ganze Zeit macht. Die selben SC, die selben Orte und selben PVP Zonen. Das Problem man steigt im PVP also nicht wirklich auf. 
Man verliert auch nichts und hat somit kein wirkliches Gefühl zu sterben oder zu Verlieren. Weswegen auch der Kampf um eine Burg eigentlich nicht wirklich ein PVP Sieg ist, sondern einfach mehr oder wenige die Ausdauer beider Seiten auf die Probe stellt.

Es gibt Leuten denn macht es spaß. Meine bei WOW macht ja AV, WS und co. auch mal spaß oder bei Guild Wars die BKs. Meine es macht mal spaß, aber auf dauer passiert nichts. Man steigt nicht auf durch Leistung und durch erfühlen von Jobs. Sondern man steigt auf durch Menge an Kämpfen und durch Menge an besuchen von SCs. Die Menge machts und damit ist Taktik zwar wichtig, ist ja immernoch PVP, aber es macht nichts. Denn man bekommt ja nichts besonderes. Nur Items, damit man wieder weiter machen kann mit Marken farmen usw.
Marken und Tokens sind ein super Konzept als Belohnung. Aber man muss es auch umsetzten und das PVP nicht dadurch beleben, sondern belohnen. Das PVP muss sich selbst beleben können. Der neue Patch ist ein guter Schritt und sogar einer der wenigen richtig guten. Denn Items einwerfen, billige SC abschaffen und paar Marken ausspucken, ist nicht gerade eine Lösungs vom RVR Problem.

Mythic hat sich beim Entwickeln ihres Spiels damals 0 Gedanken übers Endgame gemacht und darüber gemacht was bei Ungleichgewicht passiert oder bei Fehlenden Leuten im Gebiet. Ich hoffe sie machen jetzt mal was gegen diese Probleme. 

Die Endlos Trial von WAR ist an sich nur T1 Imperium ganz normal. Mit ein paar ausnahmen. Es gibt bei Eve Online zwar eine Trial die 14 Tage oder 21 läuft (die 21 durch Werbung von Festen ACCs). Aber dort sind besondere Skills gesperrt und man kann das ganze Testen und sich anschauen, im Notfall eröffnet man für eine Trial halt ne Email und nutzt diese für Trials ovn anderen Games. Damit hat man seine Main Addy immer noch frei. Die Endlos Trial ist zwar nett, aber an sich nur auf T1 beschränkt und PVP beginnt im T2 erst richtg. Da kommen ja auch die Burgen dazu und das eigentlich Konzept vom PVP wird erst dort richtigen gezeigt. BOs erobern und zwar nur 3 ist ja auch net auf dauer spannend. Dann lieber nur 7 Tage oder 14 Tage, aber voll testen. Es werden bei einigen Trials nur gewisse Dinge gesperrt, um halt Dinge zu verbieten wie ausnutzen von diesen Trials zum Vorteil von Gilden (macht man zwar gern, aber wird bei solchen Games eingeschränkt). Bei WAR ist das nicht der Fall. Bei WAR kann man mit seinem Main, den Twink verstärken und einen PVP 11er Char erschaffen, macht zwar nicht viel sinn, wird aber gemacht. Das kann aber im SC die andere seite frusten, wenn halt solche Gilden Truppen aus Twinks unterwegs sind, außer sie haben auf Level 12 erhöht.
Die Trial bei Eve bietet alles, was man als normaler Eve Spieler an sich kann. Man darf keine Verträge schließen und man darf getliche Skills net, die zu speziell sind. Man kann aber Kreuzer oder Battlecruise fliegen zum Beispiel. Da kann man Level 2 Missis oder gar Level 3 Missis sich anschauen und testen. Natürlich kann es noch mehr Einschränkungen geben. Aber in 21 Tagen kann man recht viel vom Spiel selbst sehen. Man kann auch PVP betreiben ohne wirkliche Einschränkung und somit auch die Regeln kennenlernen. Die Endlos Trial bei WAR ist zwar nett, aber zum Testen ist das wichtige der Trial.
Darkfall verlangt für 7 Tage 1 Euro. Klingt hart, ist aber fair. Ist auch ein PVP Orientiertes Fantasy MMO und man kann sich die Welt anschauen und vieles machen. Man wird sogar gern von Gilden aufgenommen und gut behandelt. Also man ist Willkommen. Ein Trial ist und bleibt ein Trial ob nun Endloss oder 14 Tage. Denn Endlos Trial ist nicht besser als Zeit beschränkt. Denn das Ziel ist ja neu Kunden zu gewinnen. Das schaft man nur, wenn man in der Einschränkung begeistert und ich denk WAR Trial wäre besser mit 14 Tagen und T2. Weil im T2 macht WAR auch mal spaß und Leute würden es deutlich aktiver testen, auch alte Hasen täten nochmal probieren. Aber T1 spricht nicht für WAR und im Imperium kann man zwar ewig Marken farmen, aber man hat nur 3 Bos und die seite mit den besseren Leuten campt oft das Lager des schwächeren. Da bekommen Neulinge nicht selten Probs, die dazu stossen wollen. Denn man kann WAR nur erleben, wenn man auch alles sehen kann. Klar bietet das Imperium was, aber dat bietet das Zwergengebiet ja auch oder die Startzonen bei anderen MMOs. Das eigentlich spiel ist aber mehr gegen Ende und gerade im T2 sieht man an sich erst wie das Spiel funzt. Daher bin ich davon überzeugt, dass Mythic/GOA besser fahren mit 14 Tagen und voller Zugang, Einschränkgung liegen halt im RR, dat man ihn auf 30 begrenzt und fertig. Damit kann man ohne Problem bis ins T3 dort alles erleben und dat T4 im Notfall auch mal sehen.
Wie gesagt bei Eve Online kommt man von Freagatte wenigsten auf Battlecruiser oder Cruiser und hat somit mal einen Einblick in die Schiffsgrößen und kann die Unterschiede mal richtig erleben. Kann Minen, Forschen, Bauen usw. Das was man später im Spiel eben macht. Bei WAR springt man in Quests rum und tötet Spieler. Aber wirklich Burgen belagern ist nicht drin. Das lernt man nicht kennen, obwohl es Kern des Spieles ist. SCs hat man im T1 ja auch keine wirklichen zur Auswahl. Man hat doch glaub ich nur noch 2, nicht mehr 3.


----------



## Klimpergeld (18. Mai 2010)

hm is ja wurscht. wenns mir keinen spaß macht, spiel ichs halt nicht weiter.
Heißt das, dass ich die elfen und zwerge nicht mal SPIELEN kann oder dass ich nur im imp t1 starte?


----------



## Casp (18. Mai 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> hm is ja wurscht. wenns mir keinen spaß macht, spiel ichs halt nicht weiter.
> Heißt das, dass ich die elfen und zwerge nicht mal SPIELEN kann oder dass ich nur im imp t1 starte?



Seit geraumer Zeit starten alle Fraktionen im inzwischen überarbeiteten Startgebiet der Menschen / des Chaos, um die Zahl der Mitspieler in diesem Gebiet zu vergrößern und somit PQs u.ä. möglich zu machen.
Allerdings hat man als Zwerg/Elf eine Schriftrolle im Inventar, mit welcher man sich in sein eigenes Startgebiet, die geringen Spielerzahlen dort in Kauf nehmend, teleportieren kann. 

Viel Spaß beim testen!


----------



## Terlian (18. Mai 2010)

Du kannst alle Klassen und auch Rassen spielen, aber eben nur im Imperium T1.
Die o.g. Rolle funktioniert nur mit einem aktiven Abonnement.


----------



## C0ntra (18. Mai 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Das Problem ist man hat diese Grenzen. Rang 10/RR10, Rang 20/RR20 wo man dann diese ganzen Items die man sich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt erfarmt, tragen kann. 2 Ränge hackt man sich dann entlich mal richtig durch die Gegend. Man steht länger, kann gut heilen oder mal wirklich tanken. Dann puff ist man 12 oder 22 oder 32 und muss sich wieder von vorne vermöbeln lassen.
> Das Konzept ist bei einem PVP Spiel teilweise frustend und macht kein Spaß. Da man ewig brauch um dann entlich Endgame mal mit zu moschen.



Das Drumherum spare ich mir mal, aber hier setze ich mal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im T1 ist der Unterschied deutlicher, weil Teile der Ausrüstung fehlen, die Spieler mit R9-11 bereits haben können. 
Spätestens im T2 gilt dies aber nicht mehr, so weit man gut ausgestattet ist kann man es auch mit den höherstufigen Gegnern im jeweiligen Tier aufnehmen, da die Attribute entsprechend erhöht werden. Waren sie im T1 nahe am Cap, sind sie es auch im T2, wenn man R12 ist. Teilweise hat man sogar höhere Attribute als später, wenn man den entsprechenden Rang wirklich hat.
Als R12 Tank kannst du bereits jeden Helden im T2 tanken, außer du warst schon für T1 Verhältnisse schlecht ausgerüstet. Des öfteren sieht man im T2 (da ist mein aktueller Twink gerade) Spieler, die haben mit R18 noch das T1 Rüstungsset und mitunter Schmuck von Rang 2 oder gar ohne Anforderung, da ist klar, das diese als erstes sterben.

Den Frustfaktor finde ich so gesehen nicht und "moschen" tue ich bereits im T2!


----------



## Klimpergeld (18. Mai 2010)

ich lad die full exe jetzt seit gut 22 stunden und es ist sind sage und schreibe 50 prozent da. *kotz*

Jetzt funzt auch noch der arbeitsspeicher net. Hab mir einen 2 gb riegel DDR2 800 CL5 usw.... gekauft.

aber sobald ich den einstecke, funzt nix mehr^^

hab schon ausprobiert:

in alle slots gesteckt 
in jeder position reingesteckt
in kombination mit dem alten auf slot 1
in kombination mit dem alten auf slot 2 also der größe nach geordnet

hat einer einen lösungsansatz AUßER, dass der speicher kaputt ist?


----------



## C0ntra (18. Mai 2010)

Idealerweise sollten beide RAM Riegel von der gleichen Marke und Taktung sein, wenn er alleine nicht geht, dann ist er kaputt, wenn es bei der Kombination Probleme gibt, dann sind sie vlt nicht kompatibel aber mit so technischen Fragen wendest du dich vlt besser an ein Technikforum. ;-)


----------



## Klimpergeld (18. Mai 2010)

hm. Naja ich bring ihn morgen einfach zurück und lass ihn umtauschen aber das ist doch ätzend. Jetzt hab ich seit 3 tagen einen trial account und die trial version und kanns net spielen *grins*
Ein glück, dass die nicht auf 10 tage begrenzt ist.


----------



## ArsGoetia (19. Mai 2010)

das was du schreibst sehen viele spieler anders.
ich hab war seit der beta gespielt  hatte pause und nach nem halben jahr wieder angefangen
es gibt immerwieder , auch in jedem andren spiel, negative dinge die man beurteilen kann
man kann es nie allen recht machen, es gibt immer irgendwer der an irgendwas 
etwas auszusetzen hat.
und das mit der community is ja wohl ein witz^^
da solltest du mal genauer in wow hinschaun / hören oder in andren spielen
da geht es teilweise noch makaberer zu!
und bisher wenn ich was nicht wusste oder nichtmehr wusste in war
hab ich immer hilfe bekommen
klar ist es schwierig eine gruppe zu finden
is aber in wow genauso!
was das pvp ageht kann ich nur wieder auf wow zeigen
da wirst du als frischer 80er genauso von den andren umgemäht
das war so , is so und wird auch immer so bleiben
dafür gibt es eben leute die bessere ausrüstung haben als andre
dazu is die auch da , wär ja unfair wenn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde war sehr schön gemacht, pvp , pve alles im großen und ganzen sehr schön
wenn du kein pve machen willst dann spiel am besten ein spiel
wo man nicht lvln muss
dann bist du hier falsch am platz ( tip am rande )

so das war alles was ich zusagen hab
rechtschreibfehler bekommt ihr wie immer geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (19. Mai 2010)

Ach, Level 80er WoW PvP... habe die richtige Rasse, Klasse und erwische den richtigen Zeitpunkt, dann geht doch alles wie von alleine.
Wo hingegen man mit einer anderen Kombination oder zur falschen Zeit einfach nur Wurmfutter ist.

Oder geh mal als frischer 11er ins WS... da wirst du deinen Spaß haben... oder auch nicht.
Von 11-51 dominieren die Spieler mit boA Gegenständen das Schlachtfeld.
51-60 hast du die Classic Twinks.
61-70 schreddern dich die BC Twinks.
71-79 übernehmen die Nordend Twinks.
80 bist du dann eine ganze Weile lang gefundenes Fressen für Arena Spieler.

Mit dem nächsten Addon hat man dann wieder eine kleine Chance am Anfang mit aufsteigen zu können, aber sobald die Zeit rum ist, sieht es wieder genauso aus wie zuvor... oder vielleicht sogar einen Tick schlimmer, wenn es noch mehr boA Gegenstände geben wird...


----------



## Churchak (19. Mai 2010)

was bedeutet boA ?


----------



## C0ntra (19. Mai 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> was bedeutet boA ?



"Bind on Account" würde ich ins blaue raten.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Mai 2010)

BoA ist ihr neuer Trend. Gibt Items die sind am ACC Gebunden, net am Char und passen sich dem Level des Charakters an.

Naja aber wenn der Gegner wieder gute Items vom Ende des Tiers hat, steht man wieder da als wäre man enorm schwach. Auch im T4 kommt man an und kann zwar vielleicht die PVE Mobs killen, aber dat ist nicht ziel im PVP. Die sterben nebenbei und die tanken eifnach höhere Tanks deutlich besser weg. Machen mehr Aggro, haben mehr skills und halten mehr aus. Im T2 und T3 fällt es nicht so stark auf, da dort die Leute rauswachsen. Im T1 wachsen die PVP Twinks ja nicht mehr heraus und auch im T4 wachsen die Chars nicht mehr heraus und da fällt es dann auf.

Meine bei anderen PVP Spielen ist man auch teilweise futter am Anfang. Man kennt sich net aus, die Kniffe und Tricks net und hat selten nicht die passenden Skills. Aber der große Unterschied ist bei einigen PVP Spielen, dass man im PVP aufsteigt. Das man mehr macht oder spezielle Aufgaben bekommt. Das man sich besser auf den Feind einstellen kann, gezielte Jobs übernimmt (Bei Eve gibt es da dutzende Varianten, GW kann man verschiedenste Builds Fahren). Bei WAR ist das PVP zu stark wie das von WOW. Man ändert nichts am Ort des Kampfes, man wird nur stärker und hält mehr aus oder teilt mehr aus. Man kann nicht wirklich sagen das man im PVP aufsteigt. 

Die Trial ist unbegrenzt, was klar Vorteile hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn es net geht zum Beispiel ^^. Aber man hat leider den "Nachteil" das man sie begrenzen muss und damit entgehen oft den Einsteigern, ja einige nette dinge.
Du kannst wie einige schon sagen alle Klassen probieren. Was nicht falsch ist. Du kannst somit einfach mal jede Klasse anschauen und auf die Grenze ziehen und damit schon recht gut starten. Auch paar Marken kannste ja mit den Quests dort farmen. Damit kannste also schon recht gutes Starteq für T2 haben und stehst nicht völlig nackt da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die übrig bleiben kannste teilweise ja noch abrunden und somit zu den nächst höheren machen. Aber der Endlostrial erlaubt dir eben einfach mal alle Klassen anzuschauen und zu probieren.


----------



## ArsGoetia (19. Mai 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Ach, Level 80er WoW PvP... habe die richtige Rasse, Klasse und erwische den richtigen Zeitpunkt, dann geht doch alles wie von alleine.
> Wo hingegen man mit einer anderen Kombination oder zur falschen Zeit einfach nur Wurmfutter ist.
> 
> Oder geh mal als frischer 11er ins WS... da wirst du deinen Spaß haben... oder auch nicht.
> ...




genau das is das was ich meinte dankeschön für den tollen beitrag


----------



## Terlian (20. Mai 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen das man mit der Trial auch in aller Ruhe Marken auf Vorrat für die neuen Waffen in Altdorf sammeln kann, das geht im T1 doch noch eine ganze Ecke entspannter.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. Mai 2010)

Jap nur ist das mit den Marken naja. Also für T2 kannst dich gut vorbereiten, weil der Umrechnungskurs ja noch 5:1. Also 5 Marken waren ja 1 höhere. Die nächste Stufe ist dann ja wieder 5:1 und damit naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird es mit den kleinen Langsam schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Deswegen kannst dich mit T1 recht gut auf T2 vorbereiten, für die Klasse die am besten sitzt. Also fein Marken sammeln für das Set. Brauchst ja net viel und dann halt so paar Xtra Marken, bissel Geld fehlt nebenbei auch an, jede Quest bringt ja gut mit sich. 
Also so zusagen, kann er sich für T2 richtig gut vorbereiten, wenn ihm das Spiel spaß machen sollte. Ob SC Marken oder halt die über Quests. Für T3 wirds dann schwerer und man kommt besser, man bereitet sich mit im T2 fürs T3 vor um so paar Marken mehr zu haben.


----------



## Terlian (20. Mai 2010)

Offiziersmarken gibt es auch im T1, komme gerade nicht auf den Namen des einen Schlachtfeldes wo man auf 31 angehoben wird... mit der einzelnen Flagge in der Mitte... und diesen Fässern... na egal... auf jeden Fall kann man dort auch schon während dem Event einige große Marken raus holen.


----------



## C0ntra (20. Mai 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Offiziersmarken gibt es auch im T1, komme gerade nicht auf den Namen des einen Schlachtfeldes wo man auf 31 angehoben wird... mit der einzelnen Flagge in der Mitte... und diesen Fässern... na egal... auf jeden Fall kann man dort auch schon während dem Event einige große Marken raus holen.



Man konnte es, mit dem kommenden Patch ja nicht mehr.

Aber die T2 Spielzeit reicht genau aus, um 220 Embleme für SZ Waffen, alle RvR Einflussitems, das RvR Rüstungsset und mit Hilfe der Allianz/Gilde (Killen höhere Spieler die Mobs, gibts keine XP) auch das PvE Rüstungsset zu bekommen. Man muss bloß konsequent auf PvE/RvR Quests verzichten, da dies zusätzliche XP bringt.


----------



## Brummbör (22. Mai 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Ach, Level 80er WoW PvP... habe die richtige Rasse, Klasse und erwische den richtigen Zeitpunkt, dann geht doch alles wie von alleine.
> Wo hingegen man mit einer anderen Kombination oder zur falschen Zeit einfach nur Wurmfutter ist.
> 
> Oder geh mal als frischer 11er ins WS... da wirst du deinen Spaß haben... oder auch nicht.
> ...



nette aufzählung nur vergisst du das in wow pvp nur nebenbei läuft und es viele gar nicht betreiben. dashalb sind in warhammer die unterschiede schwerwiegender da es jeden automatisch voll erwischt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. Mai 2010)

Aber deswegen sollte gerade Mythic auch dahingegend mehr machen und nicht einfach weiter neue Items einführen, damit der Unterschied noch größer wird. Das ist dann schon der falsche Weg. PVP ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spieles und sollte daher mehr ausgereift sein. Der aktuelle Patch ist dahingehend ja mal ein richtiger Schritt alles davor, war fast nur halb durchdacht. Gerade weil wir ein PVP Spiel haben, was die Spieler machen und net ein Mob. Aber solche Patches kommen eindeutig viel zu spät. Die haben damals nicht wirklich geplant, wie sich PVP entwickeln soll und was passiert wenn, darüber hatten sie sich 0 Gedanken gemacht. Sondern davon ausgegangen, dass Spiel ist super und die Spieler spielen es. Alle andere wird mit entwickelt, während man es zockt. Aber Konzepte kosten Zeit und Geld, vorallem während ein SPiel aktiv ist, kostet es gleich dass doppelte und mehr.

Aber der letzte und somit aktuelle Patch (also mit der neuen Belagerungsidee) ist schon nicht schlecht. Zwar wird WAR damit mehr ein BG PVP, als wirkliches Open PVP. Aber war am Ende klar, darauf war dass Spiel ja eh ausgelegt.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Mai 2010)

Golrik, Mythic hat sich schon Gedanken gemacht. Auf der US WAR Seite sind 2 Interviews mit Carrie verlinkt, da wird das Thema schön angesprochen.

Dort kommt auch raus, das man derzeit an den 3 Grundpfeilern des Spiels arbeitet (Sz, Hauptstädte und oRvR) und das man die ersten beiden Punkte abgearbeitet hat und man sich nun Gedanken macht, wie man das RvR von Waithammer zu Warhammer macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist und bleibt ja immer noch die Spielerforcierung. Viele finden eben Rumstehen "angenehmer" als kämpfen, da es möglich ist. Nun muss man einen Weg finden, die Leute zum kämpfen zu animieren, ohne dabei ein zu starres Gerüst zu erstellen (das dann immer ident. ist) oder es zu verwirrend zu machen.

Das System der Stadt mit dem RvR/PvE Mix hat gut geklappt. Ich denke, das wird man auch im RvR übernehmen. Weniger Wartezeiten, dafür mehr Effekte.


----------



## Fusselbirne (27. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das Problem ist und bleibt ja immer noch die Spielerforcierung. Viele finden eben Rumstehen "angenehmer" als kämpfen, da es möglich ist. Nun muss man einen Weg finden, die Leute zum kämpfen zu animieren, ohne dabei ein zu starres Gerüst zu erstellen (das dann immer ident. ist) oder es zu verwirrend zu machen.
> 
> Das System der Stadt mit dem RvR/PvE Mix hat gut geklappt. Ich denke, das wird man auch im RvR übernehmen. Weniger Wartezeiten, dafür mehr Effekte.



Richtig,das Problem sind eindeutig die Spieler mit ihrem Egoisten Denken.Ständig heißt es nur "meins meins meins" und das Wort Teamplay taucht in deren Wortschatz erst gar nicht auf.Viele wollen Belohnungen haben für jede Sache,die sie tun.Und das ist halt das Problem,die itemverwöhnte und egoistische Community.Natürlich kann man nicht nur der die Schuld geben,meiner Meinung nach fängt das Konzept erst jetzt richtig an zu funktionieren.Aber selbst hier meckern einige und das ist es,was mich extrem stört.Nicht einmal an die eigene Nase fassen,bloß nicht,man selber macht ja alles richtig...

Meiner Meinung nach geht auch War nun einen richtigen Weg,die Stadtkämpfe machen Spaß und geben viel Freiraum her für Taktiken (wenn wir jetzt hier deffen,können sie da nicht locken,Hinterhalte,weglocken etc. etc.),allerdings sind viele leider zu brain afk,um sowas auch umzusetzen.

Ihr könnt mich ruhig für diese Denkweise flamen,aber wenn ihr wirklich euch nur mal 2min. Gedanken darum und um die Spielweise vieler macht,werdet ihr erkennen,dass zumindest ein Teil davon der Wahrheit entspricht,was ich sagte.Aber vermutlich werden nun einige nicht mal hier so weit gehen...


----------



## Rozen (27. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Golrik, Mythic hat sich schon Gedanken gemacht. Auf der US WAR Seite sind 2 Interviews mit Carrie verlinkt, da wird das Thema schön angesprochen.
> 
> Dort kommt auch raus, das man derzeit an den 3 Grundpfeilern des Spiels arbeitet (Sz, Hauptstädte und oRvR) und das man die ersten beiden Punkte abgearbeitet hat und man sich nun Gedanken macht, wie man das RvR von Waithammer zu Warhammer macht
> 
> ...



Ja ich bin echt gespannt was sie sich zum Thema Orvr einfallen lassen um es wieder interessant zu gestalten, wird dann ja wohl mit 1.4 kommen, hoffe ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (27. Mai 2010)

Ich konnte nun nach neuen Muster 1x UV deffen und 1x AD einnehmen (wobei wir pro Stadtbelagerung jeweils 2 Runden geschafft haben) und bin bisher sehr begeistert vom neuen Stadtfight. Macht echt Laune wobei mir das Angreifen deutlich besser gefallen hat. Beim Deff war es in Step 1 ein bischen zuviel warten, wobei das natürlich maßgeblich von der Stärke und Taktik der Angreifer abhängt. Step3 kommt mir ein bisschen zu einfach vor, der King sollte sich etwas mehr wehren.


----------



## FAQ112 (27. Mai 2010)

WAR hat sich sehr gebessert und verändert. Meiner Meinung nach ins Gute hin. Die Spielerzahlen haben sich eingependelt und es gibt doch immer noch Aktion im Tier 1 und Tier 2, wenn natürlich wesentlich weniger als zum Release. Dafür findet man die Spieler spätestens im Tier 4 wieder und hat dort soweit ich sagen kann immer was zu tun. 

Doch das beste ist eben, dass man trotz der leider nicht eingetroffenen Erwartungen was die Spieleranzahl von WAR betrifft, immer noch Content nachschiebt und Buggs fixt. Die Community hält zu den Entwicklern und die Entwickler hören weiterhin auf die Community. Klein aber Fein, das ist mein Fazit für WAR.

Und da finde ich es immer wieder eine Frechheit das man WAR als ein MMo sieht, das auf ganzer Linie gescheitert sein soll nur weil man es mit einem WoW messen möchte.


----------

